# Addio AcMilan.



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


i proprietari e Gazidis sono negli USA, non hai neanche qualcuno da contestare sul posto

purtroppo o per fortuna è difficile resistere dal vedere un partita del Milan, nonostante tutto


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Esatto è questa la strategia giusta: disertare lo stadio, disdire gli abbonamenti e non comprare più nemmeno una penna.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo non ce la faccio. Certo è che, paradossalmente, se fino a ieri nella mia testa facevo di continuo calcoli e ragionamenti sul proseguio della nostra stagione, oggi ho mollato. C'è solo tanta rabbia e tanta frustrazione. Non meritano i tifosi che hanno. Negli ultimi anni ne abbiamo passate tante, ma, forse proprio perchè sembrava fossimo sulla via della risalita, oggi la misura è colma.


----------



## DaveD (25 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo secondi in classifica, con 7 punti in più della Juventus e con un derby ancora da giocare.

Credo ci siano stati momenti ben peggiori 

Siamo tristi per la Juve che ha preso Vlahovic, ma ci dimentichiamo che con tutta probabilità perderà Dybala e ha un centrocampo imbarazzante da rifare completamente.

Siamo tristi per l'Inter che prende Gosens ma ci dimentichiamo che con tutta probabilità andrà a sostituire Perisic che, con tutto il rispetto per Gosens, è un'altra roba. Dimentichiamo inoltre che qualche mese fa ha perso Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi in una botta sola.

Dai su


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Allora non sei un vero tifosoooooooh! 
Gosens farà pena ,fa schifooo (tipo Dumfries?), a Vlahovic la palla chi gliela passa, Betacur? Donatelli??? 
Dimenticavo: Maldenee KAPITTANNO 

Dai non disperarti, siamo stati vicini al serbo. Pensa che sono due mesi che Krunic si allena cercando di colpire una sedia col pallone a 5 metri di distanza, pronto per servire assist a gogò al nostro Dusan. Ah no aspetta...


----------



## Viulento (25 Gennaio 2022)

personalmente il mondo del calcio non vede un cent da parte mia da sempre

guardo il calcio perche' mi piace giocarlo e ne apprezzo ogni sfumatura, 
tifero' sempre milan, 
ma con la consapevolezza cerebrale che attualmente non possiamo vincere niente, 
anche se col cuore un minimo ci spero sempre,
un po come giocare al superenalotto, sai che non vincerai mai, ma chissa'....


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Non è questione di ambizioni sportive o meno da parte della società, è che da diversi anni e soprattutto dopo l'inizio della pandefarsa lo sport in generale e pure il calcio sono stati falsati completamente, prima solo a livello finanziario (così come oggi) ora pure sul campo nella gestione dei coviddati e del pubblico negli stadi, hanno commissariato le società sportive e questo vuol dire che chi è di proprietà di fondi è una società che si deve autofinanziare, non fa sport, non cerca vittorie, è come un'azienda fallita che deve solamente rimettere a posto i conti puntando magari su entusiasmi passeggeri o una finta voglia di tornare a competere, anche l'obbligo vaccinale ai calciatori rende tutto ancora più triste perchè per vedere 'sta roba ti viene imposto un pensiero unico e perbenista quando lo sport da sempre è da considerarsi libero e salutare, per tutti.
Rimane palese però che il Milan in mano ad un fondo e a gente che nell'ambiente calcistico (dirigenziale) è pivellina al massimo come Maldini non potrebbe lavorare diversamente, mi fa però ridere che ogni tanto si trattino come se parlassero di vero Milan da ritrovare con le idee, la competenza, poi però vai a vedere gli acquisti e vedi il nulla cosmico, per gli acquisti che stiamo facendo è come se non stessimo facendo mercato perché invece di crescere torni indietro o ti zavorri tecnicamente per liberarti da un peso finanziario che riavrai una volta che tornerai a fare sesti posti a gogò.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi in classifica, con 7 punti in più della Juventus e con un derby ancora da giocare.
> 
> Credo ci siano stati momenti ben peggiori
> 
> ...


Perisic é altra roba rispetto a Gosens? Ma che sport seguite? O meglio, a che anno siete rimasti?


----------



## Gamma (25 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi in classifica, con 7 punti in più della Juventus e con un derby ancora da giocare.
> 
> Credo ci siano stati momenti ben peggiori
> 
> ...



Son d'accordo, troppo pessimismo.

Abbiamo passato annate peggiori, veniamo da un secondo posto e la qualificazione in CL dopo tanti anni... e siamo ancora lì.
Aspettiamo quantomeno la fine del campionato per tirare le somme.

Ovvio che ferisca molto la faccenda Vlahovic, ma dobbiamo tenere duro perché nonostante tutto siamo ancora lì.
Cerchiamo di tenere lontano il 5º posto e di assicurarci la CL, a prescindere dall'Inter, poi questa estate vedremo.

Sarà un'estate critica perché Ibra è sempre più vecchio, perderemo Kessie e forse anche Romagnoli, inoltre sarà da monitorare Kjaer .

Arriveranno Adli e Pobega, insomma, ci sarà una mezza rivoluzione. Sarà un'estate importante che dirà molto sul progetto e sulle reali ambizioni del Milan.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Esagerazioni.


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto è questa la strategia giusta: disertare lo stadio, disdire gli abbonamenti e non comprare più nemmeno una penna.


Eh si proprio la soluzione giusta....a meno che non segui più il Milan per sempre e allora te ne freghi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


lo faccio da anni tranne rare eccezioni, ma a differenza di quasi tutti io ho capito l'andazzo che c'era in società già dalla vicenda leonardo-gattuso. la vicenda boban mi ha solo dato conferme.
quindi devo dire che oggi non sono deluso o arrabbiato sinceramente, solo un po' sorpreso ma non avendo aspettative son tranquillo.


----------



## DaveD (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perisic é altra roba rispetto a Gosens? Ma che sport seguite? O meglio, a che anno siete rimasti?



Gosens ha 27 anni e il club più grande dove ha giocato è l'Atalanta. 

E sappiamo che quelli forti nell'Atalanta son poi tutti da verificare in altri club, noi dovremmo saperlo bene.

Perisic per quanto avanti con l'età è un giocatore di esperienza mondiale, che ha giocato nel Borussia, Bayer, Inter e ha segnato in una finale di un mondiale. 

Non lo sostituiscono con Vinicius eh, per dirne uno


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2022)

Per me non si risolve niente non seguendo il Milan: meno tifosi-->meno ricavi---> rubinetti non chiusi ma chiusissimi.
Risultato ammazziamo il Milan con le nostre stesse mani.
Ricordate che per quelli il Milan è solo un azienda, non ci sono sentimenti di mezzo


----------



## LucACM9 (25 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi in classifica, con 7 punti in più della Juventus e con un derby ancora da giocare.
> 
> Credo ci siano stati momenti ben peggiori
> 
> ...


Che andrà all'inter


----------



## earl22 (25 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi in classifica, con 7 punti in più della Juventus e con un derby ancora da giocare.
> 
> Credo ci siano stati momenti ben peggiori
> 
> ...


non siamo tristi per vlhovic o goosens. siamo tristi perchè oggi abbiamo avuto la conferma che alla proprietà non importano i risultati sportivi. arrivare primi o quinti a loro cambia nulla.
siamo anche tristi perchè il prossimo anno faremo una campagna acquisti a saldo 0 mentre tutte le altre si rinforzeranno.
siamo tristi perchè ci aspettano anni da lazio fiorentina o udinese. tutto qui


----------



## Vinx90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Io mi stupisco del fatto che ancora vi stupiate, sono almeno due anni che non compriamo un attaccante degno di essere chiamato tale e ci affidiamo ad un 41enne, almeno 4 (di anni) che aspettiamo un laterale destro decente. Una società che aspetta gli ultimi giorni di un mercato, che sarebbe dovuto servire per puntare allo scudetto, per chiedere in ginocchio un Messias qualsiasi, ma di cosa vi meravigliate? A questo aggiungiamoci le uscite quasi totalmente a parametro zero, con conseguenti zero incassi, ed eccoci qui, io, sinceramente, mi stupirei del contrario, spero solo questa benedetta vendita societaria sia vicina.


----------



## Giangy (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Ti capisco, mi fa il solito effetto. Vedere il Milan in mano ha degli strozzini menefreghisti, che spendono quando gli viene comodo, e non sono mai alla stadio, o non alzano mai la voce quando è opportuno, ti fa passare davvero la voglia di seguire. Il Milan ti fa disperare da una parte, ma allo stesso tempo fa anche rabbia vedere procuratori, che fanno i loro porci comodi, e giocatori con ingaggi monstri, o che si impuntano su alcune scelte. Ritornando al Milan, non ho mai condiviso la politca di Elliott dal primo giorno. Chissà cosa c'è sotto... La frase di Paolo, "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi", mi fa pensare tante cose, che magari chissà se sapremo mai qualcosa.


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma vi ricordate l'ultima partita precovid? 0-2 in casa dal Genoa in zona retrocessione senza tiri in porta.

Dai su.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Ti capisco, anche io, cosa mai fatta in 38 anni, abbandono la nave.
Amerò sempre il Milan, ma sto male.
Dopo il gol di Messias annullato sono stato malissimo, peggio che contro l'Atletico, partita in cui ho speso 120 euro per essere allo stadio e vedermi truffato.

Sempre forza Milan, ma questa stagione, ancora più della precedente, mi sta distruggendo... la rimonta dei cugini, il calciomercato altrui, l'immobilismo nostro e i continui torti arbitrali mi hanno ucciso sportivamente. Non ho più forze e io ho seguito sempre il Milan, non mi perdo una partita da MAI.
Milan-Juve non l'ho vista e non vedrò nulla per un pò, continuando ad amare il Milan: dopo avere sentito via radio Allegri contento di essere rimasto a -7 dal Milan ho capito che anche quest'anno quelli non possono stare fuori dalle prime 4... e tac subito Vlahovic.
Basta, non resisto più.

E quest'anno io nel Milan ci ho speso: Milan-Lazio, Milan-Atletico, Milan-Verona, Milan-Salernitana.. venendo da Bologna...
Più completo del Milan per mio nipote di 3 anni e maglia del Milan per la piccola di 8 anni.
Più DAZN-Amazon-Sky.

Ora basta, se il Milan deve diventare sostenibile... anche la mia vita deve essere sostenibile.
Uno si identifica per la squadra, sa bene che non si può sempre vincere, ma vedere continuamente, da 11 anni a questa parte, gli altri che ci stuprano no.
Ho 38 anni e ricordo tutte le 5 coppe dal 1989 ad oggi. Sono stato a vedere le finali del grande Milan, posso accettare pure il ridimensionamento, posso accettare di vivere la cosa più serenamente, ma non ci riesco a farmi il sangue amaro e poi vedere incompetenza/disinteresse/giochi di potere...
Devo staccare e diventare più sostenibile.


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Per me la cosa più drammatica è che se nella mia mente vado avanti nel futuro fino al 2030 vedo cmq zero trofei. E nel 2030 avrei già cinquant'anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate l'ultima partita precovid? 0-2 in casa dal Genoa in zona retrocessione senza tiri in porta.
> 
> Dai su.



Sai che forse stavamo meglio in quel periodo ?
Con giocatori scarsi,lerci,svogliati e inadatti alla serie A (ma anche alla lega pro)
Però iniziavi il campionato con la consapevolezza di fare schifo e non ti aspettavi niente di che.

Invece ora ci siamo rimessi in piedi,vero,abbiamo ottenuto un bel piazzamento nello scorso campionato,verissimo anche questo,ma quando è arrivato il momento di fare un ulteriore salto,ci siamo fermati completamente,quasi per paura di poter provare a vincere qualcosa.

E' come se in una maratona ti ritrovi testa a testa con tuo avversario che inizia ad avere qualche crampo.
Tu puoi approfittarne e vincere la gara in scioltezza,ma ti fermi al checkpoint per sorseggiare una bottiglietta d'acqua e lo lasci proseguire tranquillo.

Noi in estate potevamo superare il nostro avversario,ma ci siamo completamente fermati ad acquistare Tourè,Florenzi,Bakayoko,Messias,Pellegri,Giroud.
Titolari ? 0.
Ambizione ? Sotto 0.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai che forse stavamo meglio in quel periodo ?
> Con giocatori scarsi,lerci,svogliati e inadatti alla serie A (ma anche alla lega pro)
> Però iniziavi il campionato con la consapevolezza di fare schifo e non ti aspettavi niente di che.
> 
> ...


Un titolare inamovibile nello scacchiere di Pioli, mister stimato dalla dirigenza e proprietà che gli ha rinnovato il contratto, lo abbiamo perso a 0 a dire il vero.
Per cui titolari? -1.
Era una turca che potevi sostituire con De Paul/Sabitzer/Faivre/Barak in ordine di costo.
Lo hai sostituito con il suo backup, perdendo un titolare.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me non si risolve niente non seguendo il Milan: meno tifosi-->meno ricavi---> rubinetti non chiusi ma chiusissimi.
> Risultato ammazziamo il Milan con le nostre stesse mani.
> Ricordate che per quelli il Milan è solo un azienda, non ci sono sentimenti di mezzo


Certo è colpa dei tifosi se allo stadio ci vanno 5000 persone.
O se giochi a porte chiuse con i fantastici sieri salvifici che sono in circolo da più di un anno praticamente.
Però va tutto bene, giusto? o vi fate domande anche di tanto in tanto?
Come dice qualcuno, se questa è la passione per le cose, la passione per lo sport (quello dove controllano il green pass ai dodicenni che giocano al campetto), la passione per la maglia che viene disonorata da gente che va via a 0 e in società ringraziano pure per le perdite allora è giusto che ognuno si faccia i conti in tasca e viva certe situazioni come meglio crede, se per qualcuno lo sport è semplicità è giusto che non si faccia prendere in mezzo per via della passione per la maglia e ciò che ci sta attorno o che purtroppo manda avanti.
Molti erano ottimisti pure ai tempi del Giannino, dopo la Champions i nostri acquisti sono stati quelli che avete visto e che è meglio non elencare, se ritorniamo ancora in Champs in teoria dovrebbe andare ancora meglio, perdiamo sempre il migliore a 0 ma ci sarà la rivoluziò dice qualcuno, certo, come no, vedrete che rivoluzione.
Ad oggi per come stiamo lavorando meritiamo la medaglia d'oro per lo scouting dei baby e per i giocatori persi a 0, non meriticamo il quarto posto secondo me, infatti siamo stati sputati fuori dalla corsa scudetto e saremo sputati fuori dalle 4 proprio come l'anno scorso, a meno di grazie divine.
Parlatemi di passione dei tifosi con gli stadi chiusi e i super green pass, eccole le perdite, il calcio con tutte quelle aziende fallite non aveva bisogno di una pandemia del genere per fallire ancora di più o per dare modo a certa gente di usare i club per fare falsa competizione, apparire o fare attivismo, perché è quello che stiamo facendo da diverso tempo, prendete il nostro leader, l'anno scorso a Sanremo, in società muti, quest'anno pur se bollito ancora è il titolare, per toglierlo si deve USURARE al massimo e come normale che sia dovremo lottare per il quarto posto senza di lui.
Io ho perso la passione per questo sport che è diventato strumento di massa, non per la maglia, ma il fatto che io vada dietro alla maglia non mi identifica come un fedele e accanito sostenitore del mondo del calcio attuale, anzi, per cui la difficoltà è trovare l'equilibrio tra le due cose, equilibrio che io trovo non dandogli un centesimo e non pagando per vedere un certo Serra che ci nega un gol regolare al 90° in uno stadio praticamente vuoto perché un vaccino funzionicchia e non permette alla gente di vivere.


----------



## Route66 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Sono in disaccordo con quanto hai scritto non foss'altro per il rispetto della fanciulla che porti nel tuo avatar...non puoi mollare!!
Scherzi a parte sono convinto che sei un vero tifoso,e tu sei un vero tifoso, questi episodi faranno a brevissimo crescere la tua fame di vittoria e di rivincita come è stato con me negli anni in cui, da adolescente, andavo alle superiori con il Milan in serie B.
Ho aspettato perché, lo dice la storia, noi torniamo sempre!
Ti assicuro che ieri , come oggi, era molto più facile e divertente tifare per i carcerati ma proprio per questo noi tifiamo Milan!!
Animo e coraggio fratello, dai retta ad un povero vecchio tifoso di m....
Per il periodo attuale l'ho già scritto più volte che il mio atteggiamento è quello di fare il tifo nel possibile e criticare il giusto guardando indietro alle macerie lasciate da SB e dal suo compare.
Quando avremo una proprietà e non un curatore fallimentare anche io sparerò al alzo zero nel caso le cose non siano fatte come si deve.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.



Ho cominciato a tifare Milan quando era in serie B, nel 1982.

E guarda dopo cosa è successo.

Forse non ti impegni abbastanza con il tuo spirito milanista. Almeno, non quanto mi sono impegnato io ai tempi.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Gosens ha 27 anni e il club più grande dove ha giocato è l'Atalanta.
> 
> E sappiamo che quelli forti nell'Atalanta son poi tutti da verificare in altri club, noi dovremmo saperlo bene.
> 
> ...


L' Atalanta deve tantissimo a Gosens, é il loro migliore giocatore da anni. Mi dispiace ma sostenere che addirittura Perisic sia migliore significa non seguire proprio la Serie A. Sono anni e anni che cercano di sbolognarlo a chiunque, quest' anno si é ritagliato quel ruolo perché é casualmente rimasto a Milano e Inzaghi lo ha giustamente preferito a Di Marco. Stai paragonando un esterno offensivo adattato e strafinito da anni, ad un vero giocatore di fascia da 352. Che poi basti pensare che Gosens gioca titolare nella Germania e Ivano fa panca nella Croazia. Vinicius é una punta da 433, migliori esterni sinistri di Gosens per un 352 esiste solo Theo Hernandez.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ieri Maldini ha fatto il simpatico su Vlahovic e si è pavoneggiato di amare di lavorare nell'ombra.

La Juve nell'ombra ha preso Vlahovic, l'Inter Gosens, noi Lazevic a 5 mln.

Una situazione veramente umiliante....io ho chiuso con questa società, basta

Non abbiamo una lira oggi figuriamoci rischiando il quarto posto quest'anno...........


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

Io sinceramente ero più deluso a fine agosto, non è che mi aspettassi granché da questo mercato di gennaio...
Sono tornato a fare un abbonamento tv per seguire il Milan dopo più di 15 anni, spinto dall'entusiasmo di qualcosa che sembra avere parvenza di un progetto, dopo almeno 6 o 7 anni di buio assoluto...
Eviterei catastrofismi però, lasciamo parlare il campo : ricordiamoci che non più tardi di 3 anni fa eravamo qui a farci seghe a due mani per Higuain mentre loro prendevano CR7 e sappiamo tutti com'è andata 
Certamente a giugno mi aspetto un mercato che confermi l'esistenza effettiva di un progetto di crescita, il che non significherà spendere vagonate di milioni, ma colmare le lacune.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


ciao.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Che esagerazione.


----------



## numero 3 (25 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho cominciato a tifare Milan quando era in serie B, nel 1982.
> 
> E guarda dopo cosa è successo.
> 
> Forse non ti impegni abbastanza con il tuo spirito milanista. Almeno, non quanto mi sono impegnato io ai tempi.




Gabri65 apprezzo sempre quello che scrivi e sono sempre d'accordo con te, anche io sono una cariatide della serie B e ne ho viste tante.
Ho ancora tanta pazienza e sono convinto che torneranno tempi migliori.
Il mio unico desiderio forse irrealizzabile e vedere anche i nati dopo in B, il Milan invece tornerà grande.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ieri Maldini ha fatto il simpatico su Vlahovic e si è pavoneggiato di amare di lavorare nell'ombra.
> 
> La Juve nell'ombra ha preso Vlahovic, l'Inter Gosens, noi Lazevic a 5 mln.
> 
> ...


Vuole fare il Maldini, il tipo tosto, Maignan dentro la sera stessa del no di Dolla e blabla (e giù lo spumante per la scelta tempestiva), poi però ad altezze superiori, in mezzo alla tormenta, in mezzo al mercato, il nulla.
Ha regalato il turco a Inzaghi, ha messo dentro Diaz che non è pronto e non è manco buono, si è cautelato piazzando il figlio riserva.
Non ha fatto mercato perché non sa fare mercato, perché è questo il suo mercato, il mercato delle briciole, non è colpa sua, è semplicemente un dirigente inesperto che sta alzando dei pesi che sono troppo per lui, non ha imparato la lezione Calha, Dolla, ha perso pure Kessie, ma questo perché si era inserito bene nel ruolo ma non aveva fatto altre valutazioni sulla continuità di rendimento della squadra senza certi giocatori e col rischio di non avere il back up di uno spagnoletto che l'anno scorso non aveva dimostrato granché (a parte a fine stagione con i ritmi blandi blandi).
Guardate che scavando un po' era ipotizzabile un calo del genere, soprattutto se a livello atletico sei messo male e con giocatori vecchi davanti, vecchi o troppo leggeri.
La cosa che irrita è essere secondi-terzi e fare acquisti da squadra che dovrà arrivare settima, perché i giovani nella nostra situazione non hanno senso, è una situazione delicata e servirebbe tutta la qualità di 'sto mondo, invece qui ancora si pensa al Milan pandemico, invincibile, come se il calcio fosse quello dei ritmi blandi e non un ambiente in cui se gli altri possono ti mangiano in faccia e ti vengono pure a prendere il trqrts titolare a 0.
Sulla carta tanti complimenti gli hanno fatto ma se andiamo a guardare le operazioni tra mln persi e investimenti a vuoto Maldini si è dimostrato davvero poca roba, conservativo, ma non migliore di Galliani, perché ha fatto gli stessi investimenti e senza alzare il livello una volta arrivato in alto, adesso andrà giù ed è in mezzo alla tempesta, loro predicano il perbenismo ma gli altri ci sparano in faccia i colpi, noi rispondiamo porgendo l'altra guancia e finché si può pregare che rischi corriamo? giusto?


----------



## Baba (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sono l’unico che crede ancora nello scudetto? Abbiamo un ottima squadra, massima fiducia nel Milan.


----------



## davoreb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Raga la prendete troppo male, io quando guardo la partita ci muoio ma poi vabbè. Quest'anno direi che abbiamo fatto per circa il 60% delle partite un bel calcio e paradossalmente fa più male adesso perdere e non fare quell'ultimo step che un paio di anni fa ma era più sensato pensare di mollare il calcio dopo il mondiale 2002 o calciopoli o dopo il goal di muntari, non certo perché la Juve prende vlahovic


----------



## KingSheva (25 Gennaio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sono l’unico che crede ancora nello scudetto? Abbiamo un ottima squadra, massima fiducia nel Milan.


ci credo anche io


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Qualcuno si è dimenticato cosa vuol dire essere Casciavit,vuol dire non essere mai baciati dalla fortuna,di pagare quando si sbaglia,di ammettere se l avversario e superiore, di non tifare solo se si vince,


----------



## Davidoff (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si è dimenticato cosa vuol dire essere Casciavit,vuol dire non essere mai baciati dalla fortuna,di pagare quando si sbaglia,di ammettere se l avversario e superiore, di non tifare solo se si vince,


Vuol dire anche avere l'ambizione di vincere però, non si può pensare che un milanista ragioni come uno che tifa Sassuolo o Fiorentina. Ci stanno provando a ridurci così, da 10 anni, ma io ancora mi inbestialisco a vedere i rivali vincere, spendere e spandere e noi a contare i centesimi, è inevitabile. Un Milan che non punta a vincere è destinato a diventare un nuovo Torino, nel calcio senza vittorie il balsone svanisce.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Non mi sento di condannarti, la tentazione è forte anche per me.Io ho iniziato a crearmi delle alternative in concomitanza con le partite.


----------



## davoreb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vuole fare il Maldini, il tipo tosto, Maignan dentro la sera stessa del no di Dolla e blabla (e giù lo spumante per la scelta tempestiva), poi però ad altezze superiori, in mezzo alla tormenta, in mezzo al mercato, il nulla.
> Ha regalato il turco a Inzaghi, ha messo dentro Diaz che non è pronto e non è manco buono, si è cautelato piazzando il figlio riserva.
> Non ha fatto mercato perché non sa fare mercato, perché è questo il suo mercato, il mercato delle briciole, non è colpa sua, è semplicemente un dirigente inesperto che sta alzando dei pesi che sono troppo per lui, non ha imparato la lezione Calha, Dolla, ha perso pure Kessie, ma questo perché si era inserito bene nel ruolo ma non aveva fatto altre valutazioni sulla continuità di rendimento della squadra senza certi giocatori e col rischio di non avere il back up di uno spagnoletto che l'anno scorso non aveva dimostrato granché (a parte a fine stagione con i ritmi blandi blandi).
> Guardate che scavando un po' era ipotizzabile un calo del genere, soprattutto se a livello atletico sei messo male e con giocatori vecchi davanti, vecchi o troppo leggeri.
> ...


Leao, Theo, tonali, Tomori per un totale di 100 milioni con tutti un ingaggio al massimo di 2.5.

Nessuno ha fatto un mercato migliore.

Donnarumma valeva zero dal rinnovo a 7 netti.

Chala quando si poteva vendere ( un paio d'anni prima della scadenza) non lo voleva neanche sua madre, idem kessie.

Sono sicuro che Elliot voleva mettere 70 milioni per vlahovic e 70 per de Bruyne ma Maldini voleva giroud e suo figlio a zero.

Maldini è sempre stato coerente e chiaro sul mercato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pensate che i tifosi dell'Inter (capolista) già si stanno lamentando per il possibile acquisto di Caicedo proprio mentre la Juve completa l'acquisto di Vlahovic.

E noi che dovremo essere quelli a doversi rinforzare di più sul mercato,sia per una questione di classifica e sia per una questione di infortunati/inadatti,ce ne usciamo tranquillamente fuori con il 2004 Lazetic 

Penso che anche questo contribuisca allo stato d'animo di kilpin (e tanti altri tifosi),in effetti è una bella mazzata


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Smettere di seguire la propria squadra è una decisione che ci può benissimo stare e può essere anche giusta, ma tutto dipende dalla motivazioni.

Un conto è smettere perché credi che il campionato sia una farsa, un conto è smettere perché non si vince.

Quella della non ambizione non la considero una motivazione vera, perché semplicemente la proprietà, come tante altre, vuole semplicemente guadagnare e, ultimamente, lo sta facendo con un approccio meno rischioso rispetto al periodo Higuain-Paquetà-Piatek, sempre di Elliot, che non ci ha fatto cambiare di una virgola. Prima avevano ambizione e adesso no? Non credo.

Finché Maldini sarà al comando abbiamo la garanzia che, nei limiti del budget posto dalla proprietà, farà il massimo per il bene del Milan. Noi possiamo condividere o meno certe sue scelte, tipo il silenzio sugli errori arbitrali che nemmeno io condivido, ma lui ce la metterà tutta e, alla fin fine, è grazie a lui se stiamo tornando.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


In parte ti capisco.
Notizie di mercato di questa portata fanno rivalutare la realtà calcistica. In barba a quello che dicono gli allenatori ("noi non facciamo paragoni con gli altri") per capire a che punto sei devi misurarti con gli altri club, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Senza la gravità, non esisterebbe il concetto di alto e basso. Quindi è indubbio che oggi, guardando la classifica, deduciamo che il Milan è (sembra essere) competitivo. 
Ma un acquisto di 75 milioni da parte degli avversari, a gennaio per giunta, sposta gli equilibri presenti e soprattutto futuri. Un tifoso milanista, anche se giovane, può darsi che non vedrà mai un acquisto del genere da parte del Milan in tutta la sua vita. E' chiaro che poi un tifoso si psicoanalizza e pensa "ma in tutti questi anni per chi ho tifato? Per una sorta di Sassuolo delle grandi? Chi è il Milan oggi?".

Smentita anche la notizia di una Juventus che avrebbe percorso anni logori come il Milan degli ultimi anni. 
Noi Pippo Inzaghi, loro Pirlo. 
Noi ciofeche varie, loro Rabiot e Ramsey (clamoroso flop Ramsey).
Ma ieri Chiesa, oggi Vlahovic, domani non si sa...

Il ridimensionamento della Juventus è dunque una favola. 
La storiella che il Milan può andare avanti per la sua strada coi colpi da 5 milioni è una favola.
Oggi è finito il tempo delle favole e inizia un horror lungo 15 partite. Sapremo a maggio che fine farà il Milan. Ma deve essere chiaro che anche l'eventuale posto champions non cambierà certe traiettorie.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Le reazioni personali sono appunto personali e posso capirti.
Ma dal mio punto di vista sono seghe mentali scusami.
Alla fine contano le partite e il campo, il calciomercato serve giusto a bagnarsi le mutande.

Perché alla fine ci vuole un minimo di sangue freddo e lucidità: l'anno scorso abbiamo chiuso il mercato col colpo scudetto Marione e giù tutti a bagnarsi le mutande col Milan degli IC. Ci ha preso per il c..o tutta Italia...

E non voglio andare ancora più indietro a ricordare le figure di melma leggendarie che abbiamo fatto col pingue Higuain o con le cose formali, quando addirittura BONUCCI fu accolto da migliaia di tifosi festanti sotto Casa Milan.

Ripeto, il clima da funerale lo posso anche capire, ma poi dai siamo adulti e un minimo di sangue freddo bisogna conservarlo. Quando e se butteremo in vacca la stagione allora giusto parlare in altri termini. Ora dai una reazione così è esagerata, seppure da amico di tifo ti rispetto ci mancherebbe.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


capisco la delusione per una gestione sparagnina della nostra squadra del cuore purtroppo i momenti sono questi ma boicottare il M I L A N per me è impossibile. gioie dolori delusioni vittorie sconfitte fanno parte del gioco anzi sono il gioco te lo dice uno che ai rigori di manchester è andato in mezzo ai campi mezz ora rientrando in paese solo allo strombazzare dei clacson sperando che fossero dei nostri fratelli rossoneri FORZA MILAN SEMPRE


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Vuol dire anche avere l'ambizione di vincere però, non si può pensare che un milanista ragioni come uno che tifa Sassuolo o Fiorentina. Ci stanno provando a ridurci così, da 10 anni, ma io ancora mi inbestialisco a vedere i rivali vincere, spendere e spandere e noi a contare i centesimi, è inevitabile. Un Milan che non punta a vincere è destinato a diventare un nuovo Torino, nel calcio senza vittorie il balsone svanisce.


Sono cicli,chi e Milanista da un po' sa anche che si e lottato per salvarsi,per risalita dalla B in a con San Siro pieno,piagnistei da interisti e juventini.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Capisco lo scoramento, ma mi risulta che siamo ancora secondi in classifica.
Cosa avremmo dovuto fare ai tempi di Mihajlovic/Brocchi o Inzaghi, buttarci da un grattacielo?
Ho visto ben peggio di così negli ultimi anni, e anche tu.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.



La delusione credo sia comune a tutti noi perciò resisti.


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Godo del fatto che Juve e Inter comprino giocatori importanti, cosí anche i piú coglion leccac di questa pesudo societá di prestanome capiranno che siamo nella mani di buffoni pagliacci e ladri. Mi dispiace solo per Paolo, la cui ambizione personale non gli ha fatto fare la rinuncia nobile che invece ha fatto Boban, che ha dimostrato grande dignitá. Maldini dovrebbe alzare il proprio cu da quella poltrona, levando la foglia di fico e consentendo ai veri tifosi di contestare apertamante questo circo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capisco lo scoramento, ma mi risulta che siamo ancora secondi in classifica.
> Cosa avremmo dovuto fare ai tempi di Mihajlovic/Brocchi o Inzaghi, buttarci da un grattacielo?
> Ho visto ben peggio di così negli ultimi anni, e anche tu.


Secondi ancora per poco


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Secondi ancora per poco



Dai, tutto sommato, tu non hai dovuto vedere il Milan per due volte in serie B


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai, tutto sommato, tu non hai dovuto vedere il Milan per due volte in serie B


Figurati io mi infiammavo per Pasinato,ed Ottorino Pilotti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Sono cicli,chi e Milanista da un po' sa anche che si e lottato per salvarsi,per risalita dalla B in a con San Siro pieno,piagnistei da interisti e juventini.


Con elliot non ci sono cicli, ma vivacchiare ,basta il bilancio positivo


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> In parte ti capisco.
> Notizie di mercato di questa portata fanno rivalutare la realtà calcistica. In barba a quello che dicono gli allenatori ("noi non facciamo paragoni con gli altri") per capire a che punto sei devi misurarti con gli altri club, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Senza la gravità, non esisterebbe il concetto di alto e basso. Quindi è indubbio che oggi, guardando la classifica, deduciamo che il Milan è (sembra essere) competitivo.
> Ma un acquisto di 75 milioni da parte degli avversari, a gennaio per giunta, sposta gli equilibri presenti e soprattutto futuri. Un tifoso milanista, anche se giovane, può darsi che non vedrà mai un acquisto del genere da parte del Milan in tutta la sua vita. E' chiaro che poi un tifoso si psicoanalizza e pensa "ma in tutti questi anni per chi ho tifato? Per una sorta di Sassuolo delle grandi? Chi è il Milan oggi?".
> 
> ...


E soprattutto si avvicina la seconda stella dell'inda.... Altra bella purga da stare sul cesso per 10 giorni vergognandosi di farsi vedere al baretto o sui vari social, dopo quella dell'anno scorso. Eppure qualche pirla qui ancora si complimenta con la societá dei "conti apposto".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai, tutto sommato, tu non hai dovuto vedere il Milan per due volte in serie B


Non li ho vissuti ma da testimonianze di mio padre,il Milan aveva ambizione all epoca


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Con elliot non ci sono cicli, ma vivacchiare ,basta il bilancio positivo



E' finita l'era Berlusconi perciò finirà anche quella Elliot. Il Milan rimarrà sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non li ho vissuti ma da testimonianze di mio padre,il Milan aveva ambizione all epoca



Ambizione di non retrocedere. Berlusconi prese un Milan quasi al fallimento.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E soprattutto si avvicina la seconda stella dell'inda.... Altra bella purga da stare sul cesso per 10 giorni vergognandosi di farsi vedere al baretto o sui vari social, dopo quella dell'anno scorso. Eppure qualche pirla qui ancora si complimenta con la societá dei "conti apposto".


Quando non si prova nemmeno sana invidia sportiva per i risultati degli altri meglio chiudere tutto e darsi al ricamo.


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non li ho vissuti ma da testimonianze di mio padre,il Milan aveva ambizione all epoca


Ambizione di Farina era di mangiare tutto quello che si poteva,non ci avesse preso Berlusca eravamo già falliti.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ambizione di Farina era di mangiare tutto quello che si poteva,non ci avesse preso Berlusca eravamo già falliti.



Che tempi bui, ora è oro.


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando non si prova nemmeno sana invidia sportiva per i risultati degli altri meglio chiudere tutto e darsi al ricamo.


Invidia per Juve e Inter ,ushhhh,nemmeno da immortali vedranno quello che ha visto il tifoso del Milan


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Invidia per Juve e Inter ,ushhhh,*nemmeno da immortali vedranno quello che ha visto il tifoso del Milan*


Semplicemente non meritano di vederlo.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.



Bravo, fai bene! Puoi riprendere a seguirlo casomai dovessimo vincere il derby.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Invidia per Juve e Inter ,ushhhh,nemmeno da immortali vedranno quello che ha visto il tifoso del Milan


Chiamala come vuoi ma a me veder l'inter che vince il secondo scudetto di fila e si cuce la stella fa girare le palle.

Poi è ovvio che sono fiero del mio club e mi ritengo fortunato ma vorrei anche vivere nel presente e nel futuro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Bravo, fai bene! Puoi riprendere a seguirlo casomai dovessimo vincere il derby.


Sai meglio di me che non accadrà mai


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ah ragazzi ragazzi,abbiate fede.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ah ragazzi ragazzi,abbiate fede.


Disse padre pioli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque chi molla la barca ora non rispunti se vinciamo il derby.
La squadra si ama sempre, contro tutto e tutti.
La resa dei conti è quest'estate, non oggi.


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chiamala come vuoi ma a me veder l'inter che vince il secondo scudetto di fila e si cuce la stella fa girare le palle.
> 
> Poi è ovvio che sono fiero del mio club e mi ritengo fortunato ma vorrei anche vivere nel presente e nel futuro.


Non so quando sarà,ma la prossima squadra italiana a rivincere la Champions sarà il Milan


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sai meglio di me che non accadrà mai



Devi restare con noi, non fosse altro per il tuo avatar


----------



## El picinin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque chi molla la barca ora non rispunti se vinciamo il derby.
> La squadra si ama sempre, contro tutto e tutti.
> La resa dei conti è quest'estate, non oggi.


La resa dei conti non ci sarà mai chi e tifoso,e tifoso.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non so quando sarà,ma la prossima squadra italiana a rivincere la Champions sarà il Milan


Guarda che avere tutto per poterla vincere e condannare invece il club alla mediocrità non è un'attenuante ma un'aggravante.

Anche io sono convinto il milan ha qualcosa più di tutte in europa.... ma santo dio cosi non va.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Devi restare con noi, non fosse altro per il tuo avatar


La Miriam Nazionale❤


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La Miriam Nazionale❤



Non vederla più sarebbe doloroso


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non so quando sarà,ma la prossima squadra italiana a rivincere la Champions sarà il Milan



Se accadesse davvero ci sarebbero suicidi di massa tra interisti e juventini


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Appoggio la tua decisione, se la vivi cosi male da soffrirci e innevvosirti di continuo una pausa è sicuramente la cosa migliore. Speriamo di incontrarci di nuovo in un futuro vincente.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sai meglio di me che non accadrà mai


Forza lotta, vincerai..
Continuala tu


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Appoggio la tua decisione, se la vivi cosi male da soffrirci e innevvosirti di continuo una pausa è sicuramente la cosa migliore. Speriamo di incontrarci di nuovo in un futuro vincente.


No ma sul blog ci sarò


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Invidia per Juve e Inter ,ushhhh,nemmeno da immortali vedranno quello che ha visto il tifoso del Milan



Il problema è anche questo.
Non voglio offendere nessuno,ma molti di voi avranno l'età di mio padre.
Siete cresciuti con il Milan,siete stati osservatori e tifosi all'epoca dei vari scudetti,dei campioni,quelli veri,delle vittorie nella coppa delle coppe,della coppa mitropa,delle retrocessioni in serie B,delle coppe intercontinentali,delle supercoppe europee e della Champions league.

Poi però ci sono anche tanti giovani milanisti che forse non avranno avuto neanche la fortuna di assistere alla champions del 2002/2003,allo scudetto del 2003/2004 e all'ultima champions del 2006/2007.
Poi il cammino del Milan si è praticamente interrotto.

E questa interruzione ha portato anche molti meno tifosi a seguire il nostro Milan.
Abbiamo perso intere generazioni,e anche se brutto da dire (perchè non si deve tifare solo quando una squadra è vincente),questo continuo declino ha contribuito a far mollare la presa a tante persone.

Le nuove generazioni non andranno dietro a guardare il palmares di ogni squadra,semplicemente si limiteranno ad osservare il momento attuale.
Tra un vecchio Milan leggendario e una juve che attualmente vince 10 scudetti consecutivi,scudetti che possono essere osservati con i loro occhi rispetto alle vittorie del Milan di eoni fa,beh...beh..

Speriamo di riuscire anche noi a vedere la nostra rinascita


----------



## ignaxio (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Cioè, tu hai 7 punti più della Juve e siccome loro prendono un giocatore tu decidi che non guardi più? Ma il calcio è quello che si gioca, non quello del mercato, lo sai vero? 

diamo arrivati sopra di loro anche con CR7, dormi tranquillo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è anche questo.
> *Non voglio offendere nessuno,ma molti di voi avranno l'età di mio padre.*
> Siete cresciuti con il Milan,siete stati osservatori e tifosi all'epoca dei vari scudetti,dei campioni,quelli veri,delle vittorie nella coppa delle coppe,della coppa mitropa,delle retrocessioni in serie B,delle coppe intercontinentali,delle supercoppe europee e della Champions league.
> 
> ...



Hai un padre giovane?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai un padre giovane?



Si,ha l'età dei datteri


----------



## Simo98 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Come hanno ben detto altri, abbiamo seguito il Milan che esultava per entrare in EL e volete mollare ora? Godiamoci questa squadra che è FORTE, gioca bene e siamo finalmente tornati ai vertici


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ha l'età dei datteri



Mi sa che tuo padre non legge cosa scrivi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Come hanno ben detto altri, abbiamo seguito il Milan che esultava per entrare in EL e volete mollare ora? Godiamoci questa squadra che è FORTE, gioca bene e siamo finalmente tornati ai vertici


È forte ma non ha una proprietà ambiziosa


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È forte ma non ha una proprietà ambiziosa



La nostra proprietà ha ambizioni ma non propriamente sportive. Il Milan però si deve tifare sempre e comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè ragazzi capisco la tristezza ma non esageriamo su.. Che poi non andare allo stadio x lasciare soli i ragazzi che danno tutto? Mah.. 
Però capisco chi è stufo di un Milan provinciale..


----------



## Giangy (25 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo noi nati nei primi anni 90', non abbiamo visto i tempi di Farina, o i tempi di buio totale in B, capisco perfettamente però cosa si poteva provare in quei tempi. Penso che l'utente, che ha aperto il topic, immagino sia del 91, dal nome del suo username, immagino che come me, che ho due anni in meno, abbia visto sempre il Milan di Ancelotti, abituati a vedere gente del calibro, di Cafu, Albertini, Maldini, Nesta, Serghino, Rui Costa, Kaka, Pirlo, Sedoorf, Sheva, Inzaghi, e poi nel seguire gente come Thiago Silva, Van Bommel, Ronaldinho, Ibra, anche se quest'ultimi giocatori citati, giocavano già quando c'era già puzza di smobilitamento. Capisco tutto, purtroppo noi più giovani, abbiamo visto sempre un Milan quasi sempre vincente. Poi si in questi ultimi anni, ricordo anche tempi magri e di difficoltà, con giocatori presi a caso, o i recenti tempi del Duo, con Inzaghi, Brocchi allenatore, passando per l'era fake cinese, e cose formali, per poi finire ha questi strozzini.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> *Purtroppo noi nati nei primi anni 90', non abbiamo visto i tempi di Farina, o i tempi di buio totale in B, capisco perfettamente però cosa si poteva provare in quei tempi. *Penso che l'utente, che ha aperto il topic, immagino sia del 91, dal nome del suo username, immagino che come me, che ho due anni in meno, abbia visto sempre il Milan di Ancelotti, abituati a vedere gente del calibro, di Cafu, Albertini, Maldini, Nesta, Serghino, Rui Costa, Kaka, Pirlo, Sedoorf, Sheva, Inzaghi, e poi nel seguire gente come Thiago Silva, Van Bommel, Ronaldinho, Ibra, anche se quest'ultimi giocatori citati, giocavano già quando c'era già puzza di smobilitamento. Capisco tutto, purtroppo noi più giovani, abbiamo visto sempre un Milan quasi sempre vincente. Poi si in questi ultimi anni, ricordo anche tempi magri e di difficoltà, con giocatori presi a caso, o i recenti tempi del Duo, con Inzaghi, Brocchi allenatore, passando per l'era fake cinese, e cose formali, per poi finire ha questi strozzini.



In quei tempi, ovviamente, non esisteva nemmeno lo "sfogo" dei social.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Gennaio 2022)

Seguirò questa squadra fino alla morte.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Seguirò questa squadra* fino alla morte.*



Dei gobbi e dei cartonati ovviamente


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


La squadra merita di essere seguita e tifata (intendo giocatori, allenatore, ecc.).


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Magari a giugno annunciano Botman, Renato sanches, Gabriel Jesus…. la speranza è sempre l’ultima a morire! 
Forza Milan!

Tenere dietro la Juve con Vlahovic, sarà impossibile, ma che goduria sarebbe? Forza ragazzi, non molliamo!


----------



## kekkopot (25 Gennaio 2022)

L'unica speranza di rivedere un Milan vincente è che la società venda ad una proprietà ambiziosa. Fino ad allora dormite sogni tranquilli, non vi fate il sangue amaro o al massimo guardate altri sport.
Spero perlomeno che Maldini si dimetta a fine stagione per salvare almeno la faccia.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Seguirò questa squadra fino alla morte.


Esatto, sarebbe troppo semplice fare i tifosi solo quando va bene.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Esatto, sarebbe troppo semplice fare i tifosi solo quando va bene.


Il problema è che a noi non ci va bene da 11 anni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza di rivedere un Milan vincente è che la società venda ad una proprietà ambiziosa. Fino ad allora dormite sogni tranquilli, non vi fate il sangue amaro o al massimo guardate altri sport.
> Spero perlomeno che Maldini si dimetta a fine stagione per salvare almeno la faccia.


Esatto,speriamo nelle dimissioni, altrimenti è complice


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a noi non ci va bene da 11 anni



Tu pensa ai tifosi della Juve che inseguono la CL inutilmente e a quelli dell' Inter che ormai ripetono solo Triplete e mai stati in B


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Esatto, sarebbe troppo semplice fare i tifosi solo quando va bene.



Le soddisfazioni che ci ha dato il Milan i tifosi delle altre squadre se le sognano.


----------



## Igor91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.



Io sono incredulo... 

Siamo passati da giocare con Paletta-Alex in difesa ed Essien a centrocampo, ad avere molti dei migliori talenti europei in circolazione:

Maignan, Tomori, Kalulu, Calabria, Theo, Kessie, Tonali, Leao... Il buon Sale, e alcuni da ritrovare ma potenzialmente ottimi giocatori come Benna e Diaz.

Ma cosa volete? Lo dicevano dall'inizio che per i grandissimi colpi bisognava aspettare, e noi stiamo aspettando da protagonisti!
Se non era per gli infortunati e la sfortuna, eravamo primi in carrozza!

Siamo i più forti con la rosa al completo, giochiamo un calcio moderno e abbiamo un gruppo di uomini fantastico!

Io me la godo! E sono fiero del mio nuovo Milan!


----------



## livestrong (25 Gennaio 2022)

Si cita spesso il bayern quando si parla di società virtuose ma vincenti. Il bayern fa manbassa dei migliori giocatori della bundes, dove ammazza sostanzialmente la competizione, in modo da poter programmare serenamente il futuro certo della qualificazione in champions ogni anno. Mo' lasciamo perdere per un attimo Vlahovic in sè, che mi pare un personaggio abbastanza discutibile anche solo per il procuratore che si porta appresso. Tu Milan hai oggettivamente, tra le big (non considero il Napoli tale), la situazione più rosea a lungo termine. Se c'era una squadra che avrebbe dovuto far un'operazione simile era il Milan. Se non ci si è nemmeno provato è perchè evidentemente non c'è ambizione di nessun tipo. Attendiamo il rinnovo di Leao, dopo aver aspettato per mesi quello di Theo. Poi voglio vederli al prossimo rinnovo di quest'ultimo offrirgli 7-8 mln netti annui, son certissimo accadrà...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a noi non ci va bene da 11 anni


Io ho 40 anni, ho visto vincere e rivincere tutto la mia squadra, sono sopravvissuto alla finale di Istanbul, ho visto campioni arrivare e partire, giocatori diventare campioni, stagioni balorde, pippe stratosferiche e quant'altro...
Ma se il Milan fra 5 anni fosse in serie B io starei ancora qui di sicuro a tifare.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Io ho 40 anni, ho visto vincere e rivincere tutto la mia squadra, sono sopravvissuto alla finale di Istanbul, ho visto campioni arrivare e partire, giocatori diventare campioni, stagioni balorde, pippe stratosferiche e quant'altro...
> Ma se il Milan fra 5 anni fosse in serie B io starei ancora qui di sicuro a tifare.



Io sono un po' più "vecchio" e la B l'ho vista


----------



## sunburn (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi, saremmo secondi col secondo miglior attacco. Non siamo neanche in crisi visto che senza lo scippo con lo Spezia saremmo a un’incollatura dagli Appiano Gentile Globetrotters e a +10 da quelli che stanno comprando Gabriel Omar Luis Nazario Vlahovchenko(che sono comunque a -7).
Concordo su parecchie critiche fatte alla proprietà, ma ‘sto mi funerale sembra fuori luogo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, saremmo secondi col secondo miglior attacco. Non siamo neanche in crisi visto che senza lo scippo con lo Spezia saremmo a un’incollatura dagli Appiano Gentile Globetrotters e a +10 da quelli che stanno comprando Gabriel Omar Luis Nazario Vlahovchenko(che sono comunque a -7).
> *Concordo su parecchie critiche fatte alla proprietà, ma ‘sto funerale sembra fuori luogo.*



E' comprensibile la delusione ma non è tutto da buttare.


----------



## folletto (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Io sono abbastanza depresso, domenica sera ho guardato la partita con distacco, senza provare emozioni. Non so che dire ma credo che il nostro non mercato di gennaio (dopo quello estivo) mi ha dato un bel colpo. Con questa società non mi illudo più di sicuro, sperando almeno che i conti a posto possano “tornare utili” in un futuro (speriamo) prossimo.
Comunque sia Addio AC Milan no dai, diciamo piuttosto arrivederci


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Io sono incredulo...
> 
> Siamo passati da giocare con Paletta-Alex in difesa ed Essien a centrocampo, ad avere molti dei migliori talenti europei in circolazione:
> 
> ...


Gruppo di uomini non lo so,per loro il Milan è un punto di passaggio e se ne fregano.

Kessie che vuole smammare a zero,proprio zero rispetto e riconoscenza;

Squadra forte no,abbiamo overperfomato, e la dimostrazione è lo stesso andazzo dello scorso campionato.

Nessuno vuole i grandi colpi,si chiede che venga migliorata la squadra,punto. E non viene fatto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le soddisfazioni che ci ha dato il Milan i tifosi delle altre squadre se le sognano.


Abbiamo vinto una Champions battendo l'Inter in semifinale e la Juve in finale: io sto a posto pure se non vincessimo nulla per un secolo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto una Champions* battendo l'Inter* in semifinale e la Juve in finale: io sto a posto pure se non vincessimo nulla per un secolo



Con l'Inter passammo con due pareggi


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Non serve comunque aver visto la B per farsi andare bene il milan di oggi.
Basta aver seguito le partite tra il 2014 e il 2018 circa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

@KILPIN_91 sei circondato, arrenditi.


----------



## Maximo (25 Gennaio 2022)

C'è chi ha seguito il Milan anche in B, ed erano tanti. Troppo facile essere tifosi solo quando si sollevano trofei.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non serve comunque aver visto la B per farsi andare bene il milan di oggi.
> Basta aver seguito le partite tra il 2014 e il 2018 circa.



In B nell'82/83 è stato un divertimento cosmico, soprattutto a vedere crescere la banda di ragazzini 20enni che abbiamo buttato in campo dalla primavera. Con il senno di poi non so che darei per rivivere quei momenti.

Mi dispiace dirlo e non me ne voglia nessuno, gli voglio bene anch'io, ma dopo aver visto il calcio di Gattuso con Suso e Calhanoglu sono proprio morto dentro. Altro che serie B.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Purtroppo noi nati nei primi anni 90', non abbiamo visto i tempi di Farina, o i tempi di buio totale in B, capisco perfettamente però cosa si poteva provare in quei tempi. Penso che l'utente, che ha aperto il topic, immagino sia del 91, dal nome del suo username, immagino che come me, che ho due anni in meno, abbia visto sempre il Milan di Ancelotti, abituati a vedere gente del calibro, di Cafu, Albertini, Maldini, Nesta, Serghino, Rui Costa, Kaka, Pirlo, Sedoorf, Sheva, Inzaghi, e poi nel seguire gente come Thiago Silva, Van Bommel, Ronaldinho, Ibra, anche se quest'ultimi giocatori citati, giocavano già quando c'era già puzza di smobilitamento. Capisco tutto, purtroppo noi più giovani, abbiamo visto sempre un Milan quasi sempre vincente. Poi si in questi ultimi anni, ricordo anche tempi magri e di difficoltà, con giocatori presi a caso, o i recenti tempi del Duo, con Inzaghi, Brocchi allenatore, passando per l'era fake cinese, e cose formali, per poi finire ha questi strozzini.


Io sono fortunato perchè sono dell84, quindi non ho visto la b ma sono cresciuto col primo milan di berlusconi e poi ho goduto con quello di Ancelotti.. Però ricordo anche le annate vuote dal 97 al 2002 (lo scudetto del Zac è stato un caso).. Purtroppo nel 2008 avevo già capito l'andazzo del nano, e temevo ci avrebbe affossato.. Certo non credevo avremmo vissuto certe bassezze, col culmine di yogurt lì, presidente lavapiatti degno di un film di pozzetto.. 
Oggi vedo un Milan senza infamia ne troppa lode, per me c'è serietà e ambizione ma mancano i soldi e un pò di esperienza nell'area tecnica


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Beh non esageriamo altrimenti un paio d’anni fa ci saranno suicidati.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono fortunato perchè sono dell84, quindi non ho visto la b ma sono cresciuto col primo milan di berlusconi e poi ho goduto con quello di Ancelotti.. Però ricordo anche le annate vuote dal 97 al 2002 (lo scudetto del Zac è stato un caso).. Purtroppo nel 2008 avevo già capito l'andazzo del nano, e temevo ci avrebbe affossato.. Certo non credevo avremmo vissuto certe bassezze, col culmine di yogurt lì, presidente lavapiatti degno di un film di pozzetto..
> Oggi vedo un Milan senza infamia ne troppa lode, per me c'è serietà e ambizione ma mancano i soldi e un pò di esperienza nell'area tecnica



Lo sfogo di KILPIN_91 è comprensibile perché è vero che la proprietà è seria ma non ha dimostrato, per ora, nessuna ambizione sportiva,


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In B nell'82/83 è stato un divertimento cosmico, soprattutto a vedere crescere la banda di ragazzini 20enni che abbiamo buttato in campo dalla primavera. Con il senno di poi non so che darei per rivivere quei momenti.
> 
> Mi dispiace dirlo e non me ne voglia nessuno, gli voglio bene anch'io, ma dopo aver visto il calcio di Gattuso con Suso e Calhanoglu sono proprio morto dentro. Altro che serie B.


A mio modesto parere, il peggio del peggio del recente si è toccato nelle stagioni 2014-2015, 2015-2016 e 2016-2017. 
Il mercato di Mirafax pur con tutti i difetti ha portato entusiasmo e qualche giocatore valido, in concomitanza con l'inizio dello smaltimento dei molteplici cessi.
Ma quelle 3 stagioni sono state una sofferenza continua e apparentemente eterna.
Eppure siamo qui... ora magari si mangia pastasciutta e non caviale, prima si mangiava, per dirla alla toscana, il pane marcio.


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Il problema è che nell'ultimo anno e mezzo abbiamo overperformato. Se andiamo a prendere le rose di Inter, Napoli e Juve, sono tutte di gran lunga superiore alla nostra. Eppure siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020 e nel 2021, o giù di lì. Non possiamo pensare di fare mercato come la Juve che è in CL da 12 anni o come l'Inter che è alla quarta partecipazione consecutiva. Ci vuole un po' di pazienza. Tra un paio d'anni faremo anche noi questo tipo di acquisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo sfogo di KILPIN_91 è comprensibile perché è vero che la proprietà è seria ma non ha dimostrato, per ora, nessuna ambizione sportiva,


Purtroppo è un tipo di management all'inglese, noi fatichiamo a capire..qua conta solo vincere


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nell'ultimo anno e mezzo abbiamo overperformato. Se andiamo a prendere le rose di Inter, Napoli e Juve, sono tutte di gran lunga superiore alla nostra. Eppure siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020 e nel 2021, o giù di lì. Non possiamo pensare di fare mercato come la Juve che è in CL da 12 anni o come l'Inter che è alla quarta partecipazione consecutiva.* Ci vuole un po' di pazienza. Tra un paio d'anni faremo anche noi questo tipo di acquisti.*



Tanta tanta pazienza.


----------



## Mika (25 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> *Io sono abbastanza depresso, domenica sera ho guardato la partita con distacco, senza provare emozioni.* Non so che dire ma credo che il nostro non mercato di gennaio (dopo quello estivo) mi ha dato un bel colpo. Con questa società non mi illudo più di sicuro, sperando almeno che i conti a posto possano “tornare utili” in un futuro (speriamo) prossimo.
> Comunque sia Addio AC Milan no dai, diciamo piuttosto arrivederci


Come quando eravamo decimi? Ora ci giochiamo l'accesso in CL che fino a due anni fa era un miraggio. C'era gente che 3 anni firmava con il sangue due campionati a lottare peri i primi 4 posti mentre vedevamo passare i Paletta, i Montella, gli Honda e i Destro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è un tipo di management all'inglese, noi fatichiamo a capire.*.qua conta solo vincere*



Pure rubando...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ormai è da un pezzo che sono totalmente disaffezionato al Milan, e non è neanche una questione di ambizioni. Anche se domani vincessimo mille mila trofei cambierebbe niente, voi sentite il minimo attaccamento reale ai giocatori odierni?

Chi ha visto un certo Milan, se anche domani dominassimo il mondo intero non potrà comunque provare quell'attaccamento che c'era in passato. Sicuramente farebbe piacere rivedere il Milan in alto, ma le emozioni vere sono altra cosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure rubando...


Ah be di quello si va anche fieri, vedi gobbi che contano scudetti revocati o melme che festeggiano lo scudetto di cartone.. 
Siamo così, del resto basta vedere la media degli esoneri in a..


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gruppo di uomini non lo so,per loro il Milan è un ounyo di passaggio e se ne fregano.
> 
> Kessie che vuole smammare a zero,proprio zero rispetto e riconoscenza;
> 
> ...


e vai di overperform per altre 70 partite .....


----------



## Teddy (25 Gennaio 2022)

Io invece sono contento di come sta andando. Pur spendendo "poco" diversi acquisti si sono rivelati tanta roba, segno di un settore scouting molto valido. Il Milan sta crescendo, non è ancora da scudetto, ma sono ottimista. Molto.


----------



## Giofa (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai che forse stavamo meglio in quel periodo ?
> Con giocatori scarsi,lerci,svogliati e inadatti alla serie A (ma anche alla lega pro)
> Però iniziavi il campionato con la consapevolezza di fare schifo e non ti aspettavi niente di che.
> 
> ...


È diversi post che scrivi questo concetto ma dall'elenco scordi sempre Maignan e se vogliamo Tomori, una squadra senza ambizione non l'avrebbe riscattato o rivenduto subito a 40 milioni. Capisco l'amarezza ma non dimentichiamo le cose buone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> È diversi post che scrivi questo concetto ma dall'elenco scordi sempre Maignan e se vogliamo* Tomori, una squadra senza ambizione non l'avrebbe riscattato o rivenduto subito a 40 milioni.* Capisco l'amarezza ma non dimentichiamo le cose buone



L'unico è Maignan (che tra l'altro è anche l'unico decente uscito fuori dal mazzo del mercato horror)
Tonali e Tomori li abbiamo si pagati questa estate,ma dopo averli utilizzati praticamente gratis per 1 stagione (Tonali) e per 6 mesi (Tomori).
Quindi possiamo dire che Tonali e Tomori sono acquisti della passata stagione,non di questa attuale.

P.S tomori a gennaio scorso sembrava un giocatore arrivato tanto per tappare un buco e stare apposto numericamente,stop.
Tanto è vero che tutti,guardando la cifra dei 30M di riscatto,ci siamo fatti una risata. Probabilmente anche la dirigenza 

Poi una volta visto giocare.........diciamo che già dopo 6 mesi quei 30M di riscatto,quei 30 che soli 6 mesi prima sembravano esagerati,una volta visto giocare,dominare e aggredire l'avversario,sono sembrati anche "pochi" per il giocatore in questione.
Non riscattarlo (e privarci della possibilità di rivenderlo a 70-80) sarebbe stato un delitto.
E non sparo cifre a caso eh,andate a guardare quanto vengono strapagati i difensori inglesi 
Anche perchè prima o poi sono convinto che farà ritorno all'ovile,ma ancora è presto...speriamo comunque non a p0


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'unico è Maignan (che tra l'altro è anche l'unico decente uscito fuori dal mazzo del mercato horror)
> Tonali e Tomori li abbiamo si pagati questa estate,ma dopo averli utilizzati praticamente gratis per 1 stagione (Tonali) e per 6 mesi (Tomori).
> Quindi possiamo dire che Tonali e Tomori sono acquisti della passata stagione,non di questa attuale.
> 
> ...


Tonali l'avevamo pagato 10 milioni per il prestito ed ha rischiato seriamente di non essere riscattato, tralasciando il fatto che la scorsa stagione ha giocato poco e male. Lui sarebbe da considerare a tutti gli effetti come un nuovo acquisto.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gruppo di uomini non lo so,per loro il Milan è un ounyo di passaggio e se ne fregano.
> 
> Kessie che vuole smammare a zero,proprio zero rispetto e riconoscenza;
> 
> ...


Ma basta con questa storiella che "overperformiamo", la sento dire dall'estate 2020 ma dopo 3 stagioni siamo ancora al vertice
Abbiamo un andamento incostante come gran parte delle squadre, iniziamo fortissimo, caliamo a causa degli infortuni e l'intensità in campo e poi ci riprendiamo alla fine
L'Atalanta parte lenta e finisce fortissimo, il Napoli ha avuto lo stesso andamento nostro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nell'ultimo anno e mezzo abbiamo overperformato. Se andiamo a prendere le rose di Inter, Napoli e Juve, sono tutte di gran lunga superiore alla nostra. Eppure siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020 e nel 2021, o giù di lì. Non possiamo pensare di fare mercato come la Juve che è in CL da 12 anni o come l'Inter che è alla quarta partecipazione consecutiva. Ci vuole un po' di pazienza. Tra un paio d'anni faremo anche noi questo tipo di acquisti.


Credici....con questi si fanno solo prestiti con diritti di riscatto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con questa storiella che "overperformiamo", la sento dire dall'estate 2020 ma dopo 3 stagioni siamo ancora al vertice
> Abbiamo un andamento incostante come gran parte delle squadre, iniziamo fortissimo, caliamo a causa degli infortuni e l'intensità in campo e poi ci riprendiamo alla fine
> L'Atalanta parte lenta e finisce fortissimo, il Napoli ha avuto lo stesso andamento nostro


Ma così non li vinci i trofei. Io vorrei essere come l'inter che gioca da schifo ma le vince tutte. Noi non abbiamo questa cosa qui.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come quando eravamo decimi? Ora ci giochiamo l'accesso in CL che fino a due anni fa era un miraggio. C'era gente che 3 anni firmava con il sangue due campionati a lottare peri i primi 4 posti mentre vedevamo passare i Paletta, i Montella, gli Honda e i Destro.


Anni fa si firmava col sangue l'accesso alla CL perché c'erano almeno quattro squadre più forti di noi,ora non è più così....bastava davvero un piccolo sforzo e questo campionato te lo giocavi fino alla fine.....ecco cosa contesto ad elliot...andava fatto quello sforzo per giocarci lo scudetto,e invece siamo tagliati fuori a gennaio...pensa te


----------



## Simo98 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma così non li vinci i trofei. Io vorrei essere come l'inter che gioca da schifo ma le vince tutte. Noi non abbiamo questa cosa qui.


L'inter quest'anno gioca bene da quanto ho visto. Ci distingue il fatto che noi abbiamo toppato delle partite per colpe unicamente nostre (Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Udinese) mentre loro non fanno passi falsi
A parte contro il Liverpool o il Porto quest'anno non ho mai visto una partita del Milan non vinta per merito degli avversari
Il perché di questi passi falsi? Chi lo sa, è ciò che distingue le buone squadre (tipo il Napoli o Roma degli ultimi 5 anni) e quelle che vincono gli scudetti


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'inter quest'anno gioca bene da quanto ho visto. Ci distingue il fatto che noi abbiamo toppato delle partite per colpe unicamente nostre (Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Udinese) mentre loro non fanno passi falsi
> A parte contro il Liverpool o il Porto quest'anno non ho mai visto una partita del Milan non vinta per merito degli avversari
> Il perché di questi passi falsi? Chi lo sa, è ciò che distingue le buone squadre (tipo il Napoli o Roma degli ultimi 5 anni) e quelle che vincono gli scudetti



Ricordiamoci dei furti subiti con Napoli e Spezia. Ci sono costati 4 punti.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ormai è da un pezzo che sono totalmente disaffezionato al Milan, e non è neanche una questione di ambizioni. Anche se domani vincessimo mille mila trofei cambierebbe niente, voi sentite il minimo attaccamento reale ai giocatori odierni?
> 
> Chi ha visto un certo Milan, se anche domani dominassimo il mondo intero non potrà comunque provare quell'attaccamento che c'era in passato. Sicuramente farebbe piacere rivedere il Milan in alto, ma le emozioni vere sono altra cosa.



Hai assolutamente ragione.

Comunque dobbiamo ricominciare a coltivare il settore giovanile, perchè è di lì (salvo i 99) che esce gente che può sentire un legame con la maglia. Inoltre avendo gente come Tonali e Calabria puoi costruire uno zoccolo duro di persone che fanno da punto di riferimento per gli altri.

E credo che anche gli stessi Kalulu, Maignan e Tomori abbiano un qualcosa in più da questo punto di vista. Spero di non rimangiarmi le parole.

Insomma, con 5 o 6 elementi giusti puoi vedere un certo spirito dentro la squadra, sarebbe già tanta roba con i tempi che corrono.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci dei furti subiti con Napoli e Spezia. Ci sono costati 4 punti.


Li una proprietà ambiziosa rovescia tutti i tavoli e fa casino...ma noi no...che fastidio sta roba....ci lasciano in pasto agli squali,da tifoso mi sento abbandonato come un cane


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione.
> 
> Comunque dobbiamo ricominciare a coltivare il settore giovanile, perchè è di lì (salvo i 99) che esce gente che può sentire un legame con la maglia. Inoltre avendo gente come Tonali e Calabria puoi costruire uno zoccolo duro di persone che fanno da punto di riferimento per gli altri.
> *
> ...



Forse anche Theo e Leao.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *Li una proprietà ambiziosa rovescia tutti i tavoli e fa casino.*..ma noi no...che fastidio sta roba....ci lasciano in pasto agli squali,da tifoso mi sento abbandonato come un cane



Anche a me dato fastidio la linea "signorile", ma pensi che davvero avremmo ottenuto qualcosa facendo casino?


----------



## Simo98 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse anche Theo e Leao.


Loro mi sembrano due che alla prima occasione se ne andranno, li amo come calciatori ma come persone secondo me sono completamente inaffidabili
Discorso diverso per Tomori Calabria Tonali, tutta un'altra pasta


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> *Loro mi sembrano due che alla prima occasione se ne andranno, *li amo come calciatori ma come persone secondo me sono completamente inaffidabili
> Discorso diverso per Tomori Calabria Tonali, tutta un'altra pasta



Ovviamente spero che tu abbia torto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'unico è Maignan (che tra l'altro è anche l'unico decente uscito fuori dal mazzo del mercato horror)
> Tonali e Tomori li abbiamo si pagati questa estate,ma dopo averli utilizzati praticamente gratis per 1 stagione (Tonali) e per 6 mesi (Tomori).
> Quindi possiamo dire che Tonali e Tomori sono acquisti della passata stagione,non di questa attuale.
> 
> ...


quello che conta non è quando li hai presi in prestito, ma quando hai cacciato i soldi. Se oggi tiri fuori 50/60m (tomori+maignan+tonali) ecco che il budget te lo sei fottuto. L'anno prima aveva dovuto fare le nozze con i fichi secchi prendendo dalot, tonali e diaz in prestito per completare una rosa sgangherata. Sul discorso Tomori non capisco... sarebbe un colpo di culo secondo te? come Theo, per il quale al Real avevano fatto i caroselli per la partenza? Non credo proprio. Vai a vedere i commenti dei tifosi del Chelsea l'anno scorso.
Abbiamo una proprietà sparagnina, ma mediamente abbiamo fatto buoni acquisti, premesso che nel calcio è più facile prendere sole che giocatori buoni, soprattutto se non hai il portafoglio a fisarmonica.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche a me dato fastidio la linea "signorile", ma pensi che davvero avremmo ottenuto qualcosa facendo casino?


Ottenuto qualcosa no,non voglio favori, voglio semplicemente arbitraggi normali,ma lo so chiedo tanto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Caro @KILPIN_91 dopo 15 pagine di discussione le partite del Milan devi vederle pure in replica


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ottenuto qualcosa no,non voglio favori, voglio semplicemente arbitraggi normali*,ma lo so chiedo tanto.*



Come chiedere di uscire con la Leone


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come chiedere di uscire con la Leone


Comunque davvero,noi siamo cornuti e mazziati. Anche la storia dello stadio è una vergogna (parlo del campo di gioco).


----------



## Davidoff (25 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ottenuto qualcosa no,non voglio favori, voglio semplicemente arbitraggi normali,ma lo so chiedo tanto.


Se speri in arbitraggi normali, botte di c*lo o stagioni giocate senza infortuni lascia perdere il Milan, al momento siamo ancora sotto qualche maledizione che, accoppiata con la nostra totale assenza di peso politico in questo paese mafioso, rende meno di zero le possibilità di vincere qualcosa. Zero oggi e zero per altri 5-10 anni, perché spendendo un terzo dei tuoi diretti avversari che già partono avanti e fatturano di più non competi nemmeno con il 100% di acquisti azzeccati.


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Capisco la frustrazione ma tanto niente ci togliera dalla voglia di seguire i nostri colori, anche in serie B so che non vedrei l’ora di guardar la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Capisco la frustrazione ma tanto niente ci togliera dalla voglia di seguire i nostri colori, anche in serie B so che non vedrei l’ora di guardar la partita.



Questo è lo spirito giusto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Capisco la frustrazione ma tanto niente ci togliera dalla voglia di seguire i nostri colori, anche in serie B so che non vedrei l’ora di guardar la partita.


Io mi sarei rotto di vedere vincere gli altri. Se noi almeno ci PROVASSIMO a vincere,sarei già contento, ma non c'è ambizione. E si che l'ho scritto nel topic....


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Comunque davvero,noi siamo cornuti e mazziati. Anche la storia dello stadio è una vergogna (parlo del campo di gioco).



Il terreno di gioco con un poco di impegno si mette a posto. Quanto al sistema calcio in Italia è palese la gestione fallimentare proprio di questa fase di emergenza.


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io mi sarei rotto di vedere vincere gli altri. Se noi almeno ci PROVASSIMO a vincere,sarei già contento, ma non c'è ambizione. E si che l'ho scritto nel topic....


E hai ragione.
Ormai siam la nuova inter del “non vincete mai”. Siamo noi quelli ora. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io mi sarei rotto di vedere vincere gli altri. *Se noi almeno ci PROVASSIMO a vincere,sarei già contento, ma non c'è ambizione. E si che l'ho scritto nel topic....*



Non si può dire che non ci proviamo. Ma la proprietà, volendolo fare in economia, lascia dei limiti strutturali.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si può dire che non ci proviamo. Ma la proprietà, volendolo fare in economia, lascia dei limiti strutturali.


Se ci stessimo provando avremmo preso il difensore e almeno un sostituto di kessi. Comunque grazie davvero per questa conversazione, almeno mi tiro un po su di morale.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> E hai ragione.
> *Ormai siam la nuova inter *del “non vincete mai”. Siamo noi quelli ora. Imbarazzante.



No, per favore la nuova Inter no


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, per favore la nuova Inter no


Eh insomma.. mi si accappona la pelle a pensarlo ma temo che la realta sia questa


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Eh insomma.. mi si accappona la pelle a pensarlo ma temo che la realta sia questa



Tranquillo. Noi non saremo mai come gli interisti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Noi non saremo mai come gli interisti.


Gli onestoni con lo smoking bianco


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Noi non saremo mai come gli interisti.


Confermo che non ho detto o intendevo che noi tifosi sembriamo interisti, ma la situazione è che a Milano i trofei li vincono dall’altra sponda e noi stiam a guardare


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Confermo che non ho detto o intendevo che noi tifosi sembriamo interisti, ma la situazione è che a Milano i trofei li vincono dall’altra sponda e noi stiam a guardare



Per decenni hanno guardato loro. La ruota gira.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Per me Tonali e Tomori sono stati presi solo in ottica player trading. Sono puntate, investimenti, frega niente della parte sportiva come si potrebbe ovviamente pensare. Il modello "sportivo" (modello, non il fine!) é l' ex Arsenal di Cazzidis, ve lo dico da sempre. L'obiettivo? Pareggio di bilancio e cessione societaria l'anno stesso o quello seguente. Nient'altro. Il calcio é "gestione straordinaria". Un Gosens ad esempio, 27enne, magari rotto (? Speriamo!) é il prototipo perfetto di giocatore che l'attuale società non acquisterebbe MAI. Non sto dicendo sia sbagliato eh, anzi, ma la valutazione non viene fatta sul giocatore, bensì sul quesito "questo qua quanto vale fra due tre anni? Mmmm, meglio pagarlo 10 che 12, non si sa mai..", e BASTA.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me Tonali e Tomori sono stati presi solo in ottica player trading. Sono puntate, investimenti, frega niente della parte sportiva come si potrebbe ovviamente pensare. Il modello "sportivo" (modello, non il fine!) é l' ex Arsenal di Cazzidis, ve lo dico da sempre. L'obiettivo? Pareggio di bilancio e cessione societaria l'anno stesso o quello seguente. Nient'altro. Il calcio é "gestione straordinaria". Un Gosens ad esempio, 27enne, magari rotto (? Speriamo!) é il prototipo perfetto di giocatore che l'attuale società non acquisterebbe MAI. Non sto dicendo sia sbagliato eh, anzi, ma la valutazione non viene fatta sul giocatore, bensì sul quesito "questo qua quanto vale fra due tre anni? Mmmm, meglio pagarlo 10 che 12, non si sa mai..", e BASTA.


Allora che lo dicano,"facciamo player trading" ,invece di prenderci in giro con retoriche varie che ne ho le palle piene


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per decenni hanno guardato loro. La ruota gira.


Non è questione di ruota che non ci gira a favore,ma il fatto di non veder la volontà di spuntarla sugli avversari. Poi perdi?? Amen. Ma il mio messaggio penso che si sia capito bene


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di ruota che non ci gira a favore,ma il fatto di non veder la volontà di spuntarla sugli avversari. Poi perdi?? Amen. Ma il mio messaggio penso che si sia capito bene



Non credo manchi la volontà, penso che manchi proprio la forza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo manchi la volontà, penso che manchi proprio la forza.


E allora vendano,perché continuare sta pantomima?? A che pro??


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> E allora vendano,perché continuare sta pantomima?? A che pro??



Per guadagnare il più possibile dalla vendita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ormai è evidente che con questo (non) mercato non si può e non vogliono vincere nemmeno quest'anno il campionato.
Ma non è che potremo ogni anno arrivare secondi o terzi, se non si batte il ferro quando è caldo poi si scivola inesorabilmente dietro non sono più gli anni '90, diventeremo una Roma o Napoli qualsiasi sempre lì e non riescono mai a vincere niente.
Che tristezza!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ormai è evidente che con questo (non) mercato non si può e non vogliono vincere nemmeno quest'anno il campionato.
> Ma non è che potremo ogni anno arrivare secondi o terzi, se non si batte il ferro quando è caldo poi si scivola inesorabilmente dietro non sono più gli anni '90, diventeremo una Roma o Napoli qualsiasi sempre lì e non riescono mai a vincere niente.
> Che tristezza!


Appunto, bisognava approfittare di questi anni di down dei gobbi, ma poi torneranno a vincere e noi ci attacchiamo al mazzo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

@KILPIN_91 per il nostro attuale proprietario il Milan è un semplice investimento.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me Tonali e Tomori sono stati presi solo in ottica player trading. Sono puntate, investimenti, frega niente della parte sportiva come si potrebbe ovviamente pensare. Il modello "sportivo" (modello, non il fine!) é l' ex Arsenal di Cazzidis, ve lo dico da sempre. L'obiettivo? Pareggio di bilancio e cessione societaria l'anno stesso o quello seguente. Nient'altro. Il calcio é "gestione straordinaria". Un Gosens ad esempio, 27enne, magari rotto (? Speriamo!) é il prototipo perfetto di giocatore che l'attuale società non acquisterebbe MAI. Non sto dicendo sia sbagliato eh, anzi, ma la valutazione non viene fatta sul giocatore, bensì sul quesito "questo qua quanto vale fra due tre anni? Mmmm, meglio pagarlo 10 che 12, non si sa mai..", e BASTA.


Non ti do torto, ma ad oggi quello che dici è contraddetto dai fatti perché nella gestione Elliott non è mai stato ceduto un giocatore importante. 
E per mai intendo proprio mai, neanche uno.
Anzi finisce che li perdiamo a zero addirittura. 

Quindi, almeno per ora, quella del player trading è una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 per il nostro attuale proprietario il Milan è un semplice investimento.


Ottimo, ma non riesco a capire a che pro investono. Voglio dire: vieni danneggiato ogni domenica dagli arbitri,la federazione che ,mette milan e Inter nello stesso turno in casa, i capi federazione che ti mettono il pubblico a 5k anime proprio per i big match casalinghi del Milan,e tutti zitti?? Io se investo e vengo derubato faccio casino... a loro sembra vada bene tutto


----------



## LucACM9 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ottimo, ma non riesco a capire a che pro investono. Voglio dire: vieni danneggiato ogni domenica dagli arbitri,la federazione che ,mette milan e Inter nello stesso turno in casa, i capi federazione che ti mettono il pubblico a 5k anime proprio per i big match casalinghi del Milan,e tutti zitti?? Io se investo e vengo derubato faccio casino... a loro sembra vada bene tutto


Basterebbe un minimo! Non dico ribaltare i tavoli (dopo spezia sì) ma un accenno di protesta *pubblica *in modo da far (o far finta di) vedere di essere incazzato per questi furti che pesano tremendamente sulla nostra classifica!
Ci sentiremmo un minimo più tutelati. Invece niente, silenzio assoluto e BLM


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ti do torto, ma ad oggi quello che dici è contraddetto dai fatti perché nella gestione Elliott non è mai stato ceduto un giocatore importante.
> E per mai intendo proprio mai, neanche uno.
> Anzi finisce che li perdiamo a zero addirittura.
> 
> Quindi, almeno per ora, quella del player trading è una leggenda metropolitana.


Per ora! Kessié , Chala e Gigio non sono stati acquisti di Elliott, sono tutte situazioni particolari...per Kessie e Gigio sono sicuro che ci abbiamo veramente provato, Chala invece era già fuori quota, ingaggio troppo alto rispetto all' eventuale cessione del cartellino.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Godo del fatto che Juve e Inter comprino giocatori importanti, cosí anche i piú coglion leccac di questa pesudo societá di prestanome capiranno che siamo nella mani di buffoni pagliacci e ladri. Mi dispiace solo per Paolo, la cui ambizione personale non gli ha fatto fare la rinuncia nobile che invece ha fatto Boban, che ha dimostrato grande dignitá. Maldini dovrebbe alzare il proprio cu da quella poltrona, levando la foglia di fico e consentendo ai veri tifosi di contestare apertamante questo circo.


ahahah mi hai fatto pisciare addosso dalle risate ,al "buffoni pagliacci e ladri"..insomma,con affetto XD


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Godo del fatto che Juve e Inter comprino giocatori importanti, cosí anche i piú coglion leccac di questa pesudo societá di prestanome capiranno che siamo nella mani di buffoni pagliacci e ladri. Mi dispiace solo per Paolo, la cui ambizione personale non gli ha fatto fare la rinuncia nobile che invece ha fatto Boban, che ha dimostrato grande dignitá. Maldini dovrebbe alzare il proprio cu da quella poltrona, levando la foglia di fico e consentendo ai veri tifosi di contestare apertamante questo circo.


Il mio pensiero,da 1 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per ora! Kessié , Chala e Gigio non sono stati acquisti di Elliott, sono tutte situazioni particolari...per Kessie e Gigio sono sicuro che ci abbiamo veramente provato, Chala invece era già fuori quota, ingaggio troppo alto rispetto all' eventuale cessione del cartellino.


Può darsi. Infatti non dico che hai torto, potrebbe succedere. 
Ma finora è una leggenda metropolitana perché non è mai successo.
Giusto criticare la proprietà per quello che fanno, ma questo mi sembra un po' un processo alle intenzioni.


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come quando eravamo decimi? Ora ci giochiamo l'accesso in CL che fino a due anni fa era un miraggio. C'era gente che 3 anni firmava con il sangue due campionati a lottare peri i primi 4 posti mentre vedevamo passare i Paletta, i Montella, gli Honda e i Destro.



Ok, questo è vero ma quando ti qualifichi per la CL dopo anni a dir poco tragici e la società prende Ballo, Pellegri e Messias in estate e nessuno a gennaio se permetti a me cadono i testicoli sul pavimento, dai, lavorare un pò meglio ed evitare l'accattonaggio per confermare l'obiettivo raggiunto la scorsa stagione me lo sarei aspettato ammesso che la qualificazione in CL fosse l'obiettivo di questa proprietà. E poi che senso ha buttare nel water 5 milioni spesi per uno che non ha idea di come si giochi a calcio (Ballo) per non spenderne 10 per una riserva decente? Solo per dirne uno eh, io credo che abbia magari più senso monetizzare vendendo qualcuno (non perdendolo poi a zero) per poi reinvestire che fare operazioni senza senso e senza prospettive (Mandzukic, Ballo, Pellegri etc). Non sono stato mai uno che critica tanto per farlo ma una società che bada ai conti si comporta come fa un'Atalanta e non come il Milan di Galliani senza soldi e senza un progetto.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gruppo di uomini non lo so,per loro il Milan è un punto di passaggio e se ne fregano.
> 
> Kessie che vuole smammare a zero,proprio zero rispetto e riconoscenza;
> 
> ...



I calciatori vanno e vengono, ma per tanti che ne partono, tanti ne arrivano.

Ogni anno, da 2 anni a questa parte, la rosa si sta arricchendo di talenti e quelli che già avevamo stanno maturando.

Non stiamo overperfomando: 
Non abbiamo ancora raggiunto il massimo potenziale nemmeno con questa rosa!

E prima o poi, scava e scava, il talento alla Ibra o alla Kakà lo troveremo! 
Dei fenomeni veri li abbiamo gia comprati, e alcuni recuperati da anni di buio, come Calabria e Kjaer.


----------



## DaveD (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L' Atalanta deve tantissimo a Gosens, é il loro migliore giocatore da anni. Mi dispiace ma sostenere che addirittura Perisic sia migliore significa non seguire proprio la Serie A. Sono anni e anni che cercano di sbolognarlo a chiunque, quest' anno si é ritagliato quel ruolo perché é casualmente rimasto a Milano e Inzaghi lo ha giustamente preferito a Di Marco. Stai paragonando un esterno offensivo adattato e strafinito da anni, ad un vero giocatore di fascia da 352. Che poi basti pensare che Gosens gioca titolare nella Germania e Ivano fa panca nella Croazia. Vinicius é una punta da 433, migliori esterni sinistri di Gosens per un 352 esiste solo Theo Hernandez.



Non hai capito il mio concetto, Vinicius so che ha un altro ruolo ma era per dire che non hanno preso un giocatore di caratura mondiale.

Perisic è arrivato all'Inter quando aveva la stessa età di Gosens, ma con ben altro curriculum (aveva già vinto in Germania con Dortmund e Wolfsburg e con svariate presenze in Champions) e ambizioni.

Passare da un Perisic a Gosens, che magari potrà essere anche più forte, per carità, ma non mi spaventa in termini di ambizioni.

Una squadra che:

sostituisce Conte con S.Inzaghi
Lukaku -> Dzeko
Hakimi -> Dumfries
Perisic -> Gosens
Eriksen -> Chalanoglu


SULLA CARTA si sta ridimensionando. Poi sta andando tutto bene, ma quello è un altro discorso, ci sono tanti componenti che entrano in gioco e lo sappiamo.

Ma rosicare (non accuso te direttamente, in generale) perchè i cugini prendono un Gosens peraltro infortunato da SETTEMBRE, anche no.

Vlahovic invece è un discorso diverso, va a colmare una lacuna della Juve (l'addio di Ronaldo) con uno dei migliori prospetti giovani del panorama europeo. Però a mio giudizio mancano ancora due-tre tasselli, soprattutto a centrocampo, per tornare a competere per lo scudetto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Gennaio 2022)

un mio caro amico con cui parlo quotidianamente di Milan, uno che in genere è ultraottimista ai limiti dell'irritante e sempre pronto a guardare il lato positivo, mi ha detto:"e vabbè meglio guardare vincere la juve che l'inter, dopo la seconda stella col turco ho toccato il fondo". Questo per far capire come siamo ridotti. 
Non condivido troppo nemmeno il parere di quelli che citano gli anni della B. E' vero, anni durissimi immagino (io non li ho vissuti essendo dell'85), ma è stato un periodo relativamente breve.
Qui si parla di un decennio buono di puro schifo, tra l'altro con un saldo negli scontri diretti con juve, napoli e inter agghiacciante, e a voler essere ancor più pignoli, senza considerare l'isolato e pure bruttino scudetto del 2011, è dal 2007 che siamo caduti in bassa fortuna, considerato che in quegli anni abbiamo dovuto assistere al ciclo inter culminato nel triplete, un incubo. 
Per quanto mi riguarda è dalla cessione di sheva che qualcosa si è incrinato nel mio rapporto con questo sport in generale, sotto il profilo del "romanticismo". 
Detto questo capisco la frustrazione, ma io non ho smesso di guardare le partite neppure con Gustavo gomez e Birsa, anche se seguivo più per inerzia che per reale passione. La passione me l'ha fatta ritrovare una squadra giovane che gioca con piglio ed intensità. Ma a quanto pare è più un accidente che un prodotto di una volontà societaria di tornare a primeggiare.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> un mio caro amico con cui parlo quotidianamente di Milan, uno che in genere è ultraottimista ai limiti dell'irritante e sempre pronto a guardare il lato positivo, mi ha detto:"e vabbè meglio guardare vincere la juve che l'inter, dopo la seconda stella col turco ho toccato il fondo". Questo per far capire come siamo ridotti.
> Non condivido troppo nemmeno il parere di quelli che citano gli anni della B. E' vero, anni durissimi immagino (io non li ho vissuti essendo dell'85), ma è stato un periodo relativamente breve.
> Qui si parla di un decennio buono di puro schifo, tra l'altro con un saldo negli scontri diretti con juve, napoli e inter agghiacciante, e a voler essere ancor più pignoli, senza considerare l'isolato e pure bruttino scudetto del 2011, è dal 2007 che siamo caduti in bassa fortuna, considerato che in quegli anni abbiamo dovuto assistere al ciclo inter culminato nel triplete, un incubo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda è dalla cessione di sheva che qualcosa si è incrinato nel mio rapporto con questo sport in generale, sotto il profilo del "romanticismo".
> Detto questo capisco la frustrazione, ma io non ho smesso di guardare le partite neppure con Gustavo gomez e Birsa, anche se seguivo più per inerzia che per reale passione. La passione me l'ha fatta ritrovare una squadra giovane che gioca con piglio ed intensità. Ma a quanto pare è più un accidente che un prodotto di una volontà societaria di tornare a primeggiare.


Concordo su tutto. Non ho vissuto gli anni della B, ma li avrei barattati tranquillamente con l'ultimo decennio.
Comunque in generale lo sdegno riguarda un po' tutto il mondo del calcio, che ha preso una deriva ormai ormai irreversibile. 
Non è tanto il fatto che la juve ha preso un attaccante forte e ci arriverà davanti in classifica. E' il fatto che non avrebbero dovuto permetterselo economicamente. Senza parlare poi degli scandali extracampo che li riguardano e che finiscono puntualmente a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## DaveD (26 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> un mio caro amico con cui parlo quotidianamente di Milan, uno che in genere è ultraottimista ai limiti dell'irritante e sempre pronto a guardare il lato positivo, mi ha detto:"e vabbè meglio guardare vincere la juve che l'inter, dopo la seconda stella col turco ho toccato il fondo". Questo per far capire come siamo ridotti.
> Non condivido troppo nemmeno il parere di quelli che citano gli anni della B. E' vero, anni durissimi immagino (io non li ho vissuti essendo dell'85), ma è stato un periodo relativamente breve.
> Qui si parla di un decennio buono di puro schifo, tra l'altro con un saldo negli scontri diretti con juve, napoli e inter agghiacciante, e a voler essere ancor più pignoli, senza considerare l'isolato e pure bruttino scudetto del 2011, è dal 2007 che siamo caduti in bassa fortuna, considerato che in quegli anni abbiamo dovuto assistere al ciclo inter culminato nel triplete, un incubo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda è dalla cessione di sheva che qualcosa si è incrinato nel mio rapporto con questo sport in generale, sotto il profilo del "romanticismo".
> Detto questo capisco la frustrazione, ma io non ho smesso di guardare le partite neppure con Gustavo gomez e Birsa, anche se seguivo più per inerzia che per reale passione. La passione me l'ha fatta ritrovare una squadra giovane che gioca con piglio ed intensità. Ma a quanto pare è più un accidente che un prodotto di una volontà societaria di tornare a primeggiare.



Schifo che però è finito l'anno scorso, dai siamo arrivati secondi con metà campionato da primi in classifica, idem quest'anno fino ad'ora...

Ok che dobbiamo vincere e siamo il Milan, ma quantomeno sono due anni che lottiamo per lo scudetto, gli anni precedenti eravamo un circo.

E la corazzata Juve ci è sempre dietro, fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Milanlove (26 Gennaio 2022)

per me potremmo pure tornare in serie B, ma cambierebbe poco. Il Milan è il Milan.
Anzi, è proprio nei momenti difficili che da tifosi bisogna difendere il Milan. 
Mollare o accettare tutto quello che fanno al NOSTRO club non vuol dire altro che volere il male del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,dopo le ultime notizie di mercato,sento solo grandissima rassegnazione e scoramento, io deciso di smettere di seguire il calcio. Che ne pensate faccio bene o male?? Ormai non ne posso più,mi ero illuso che con Maldini sarebbe cambiato tutto,e attenzione, non sto dicendo che pensavo di vincere a destra e manca,ma io parlo di ambizioni sportive,che stanno clamorosamente mancando. Così è impossibile, e faccio un appello ai tifosi: disertate lo stadio e non comprate gadget e abbonamenti pay TV,basta basta basta. Se ne vadano tutti a quel paese. Cosi capiscono che devono vendere.


Attento non puoi dirlo, magari poi arriverà quello del "Ho seguito il Milan in B non avete idea di cosa significhi..." 

Onestamente anche per me è ormai diventato una palla. Vero che siamo "migliorati" ma di facto non siamo per nulla diversi del Milan di qualche anno fa. Si "Lottiamo per la CL" okay, ma io pensavo che in caso di CL, questi iniziano a tirare fuori un po di grana. Niente..

Abbiamo una proprietà che non ha obiettivi. "Tutto quello che viene inaspettato bene altrimenti tranquilli siamo sostenibili"

Proviamo a vincere lo scudetto ma non non arriva non c'è problema
Proviamo a lottare per un posto in Cl, ma se non arriva non c'è problema
Proviamo a lottare per L'EL, ma se non arriva non è un problema.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Attento non puoi dirlo, magari poi arriverà quello del "Ho seguito il Milan in B non avete idea di cosa significhi..."
> 
> Onestamente anche per me è ormai diventato una palla. Vero che siamo "migliorati" ma di facto non siamo per nulla diversi del Milan di qualche anno fa. Si "Lottiamo per la CL" okay, ma io pensavo che in caso di CL, questi iniziano a tirare fuori un po di grana. Niente..
> 
> ...


Esatto. Francamente di chi ha visto la serie b me ne frega il giusto,voglio vincere e basta, mi hanno ridotto a ragionare come un tifoso da fiorentina o Sassuolo, è quello che non reggo. Dobbiamo diventare migliori anche come tifosi. Se ci facciamo andar bene tutto perché "eh ma siamo stati in serie b" allora alzo le mani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Schifo che però è finito l'anno scorso, dai siamo arrivati secondi con metà campionato da primi in classifica, idem quest'anno fino ad'ora...
> 
> Ok che dobbiamo vincere e siamo il Milan, ma quantomeno sono due anni che lottiamo per lo scudetto, gli anni precedenti eravamo un circo.
> 
> E la corazzata Juve ci è sempre dietro, fino a prova contraria.


Arrivare secondi è come arrivare ottavi, non significa nulla. Anche perché della CL ce ne facciamo ben poco dato che non investono e usciamo subito al girone. 
Il problema di sto Milan è una gestione alla "mal che vada".. non c'è un obiettivo comune, non c'è la voglia di misurarsi coi più forti,è quello che non mando giù. .poi per carità si vince e su perde,non contesto il fatto di perdere,ma della mancanza di ambizione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> un mio caro amico con cui parlo quotidianamente di Milan, uno che in genere è ultraottimista ai limiti dell'irritante e sempre pronto a guardare il lato positivo, mi ha detto:"e vabbè meglio guardare vincere la juve che l'inter, dopo la seconda stella col turco ho toccato il fondo". Questo per far capire come siamo ridotti.
> Non condivido troppo nemmeno il parere di quelli che citano gli anni della B. E' vero, anni durissimi immagino (io non li ho vissuti essendo dell'85), ma è stato un periodo relativamente breve.
> Qui si parla di un decennio buono di puro schifo, tra l'altro con un saldo negli scontri diretti con juve, napoli e inter agghiacciante, e a voler essere ancor più pignoli, senza considerare l'isolato e pure bruttino scudetto del 2011, è dal 2007 che siamo caduti in bassa fortuna, considerato che in quegli anni abbiamo dovuto assistere al ciclo inter culminato nel triplete, un incubo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda è dalla cessione di sheva che qualcosa si è incrinato nel mio rapporto con questo sport in generale, sotto il profilo del "romanticismo".
> Detto questo capisco la frustrazione, ma io non ho smesso di guardare le partite neppure con Gustavo gomez e Birsa, anche se seguivo più per inerzia che per reale passione. La passione me l'ha fatta ritrovare una squadra giovane che gioca con piglio ed intensità. Ma a quanto pare è più un accidente che un prodotto di una volontà societaria di tornare a primeggiare.


Pensa tese pure il tuo amico ottimista la pensa così,significa che siamo messi non dico male,ma peggio.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

@KILPIN_91 19 pagine possono bastare. Guarda le partite e tifa


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Gennaio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza di rivedere un Milan vincente è che la società venda ad una proprietà ambiziosa. Fino ad allora dormite sogni tranquilli, non vi fate il sangue amaro o al massimo guardate altri sport.
> *Spero perlomeno che Maldini si dimetta a fine stagione per salvare almeno la faccia.*


Concordo. Paolo in questo momento ha la grave responsabilità di fare da foglia di fico a questi parassiti. Ne senti molti di tifosi dire "Finché Paolo resta, vuol dire che il progetto è serio..." . Invece è evidente che non lo è affatto, che Boban lo ha capito per tempo e che anche Paolo dovrebbe prendere atto che stare seduto su una lavatrice lussemburghese non potrà che nuocere alla sua reputazione: più tempo passa, più verrà associato a questa palude di oscuri interessi occulti. Mi ricorda Rivera, quando era dirigente del Milan di Farina.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Io ho una teoria ....
Ad una crisi ( calcistica) più o meno lunga segue un effetto boomerang che porta a vette ancora più alte di quelle d'oro passate.
Non dico che è scritto e pianificato a tavolino ma affossare un club vincente è traumaturgico per tifosi club e indotto.
Bruci una generazione per azzerare tutto e poi rinasci dalle ceneri. 
Quanti di noi oggi farebbero un muto per pagarsi una finale di Champions?
Quanti di noi ad oggi pagherebbero 1000 euro un abbonamento per assistere a 17 partite di un Milan vittorioso?
E gli sponsor? Magliette ? Abbonamenti TV?


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Attento non puoi dirlo, magari poi arriverà quello del "Ho seguito il Milan in B non avete idea di cosa significhi..."
> 
> Onestamente anche per me è ormai diventato una palla. Vero che siamo "migliorati" ma di facto non siamo per nulla diversi del Milan di qualche anno fa. Si "Lottiamo per la CL" okay, ma io pensavo che in caso di CL, questi iniziano a tirare fuori un po di grana. Niente..
> 
> ...


Ognuno può dire quello che vuole, che ci si è stancati di seguire il Milan, o che lo si è seguito in A in B o C a prescindere dalle vittorie.
tutte le posizioni sono legittime. Ma mi sembra un controsenso che si dice che si vuole abbandonare il Milan è poi scrivere 20 pagine di thread.
oppure sento dire che chi continua è colpevole e non ha ambizione. Le vittorie dei club non si sono mai nella storia basate sull’ambizione dei tifosi. Per un secolo l’ambizione di dei tifosi di City e Chelsea(quelli veri non i trophy hunters) era quella di andare allo stadio e Vedere la partita. Anche il tifoso del Milan più filo societario che esiste, se potesse comprerebbe halaan, de bruyne ecc, me se la proprietà non vuole spendere ci fai poco.
in questi giorni tutti i tifosi del Milan, dal più ottimasta a quello meno si sentono frustrati e scoraggiati.
quello che si dice è tutto vero, la proprietà’ non ha ambizione di vincere a tutti costi, i conti prima di tutto ecc ecc.
a questo punto si fa una scelta, non seguire più il Milan perché non vincerà più niente nei prossimi anni, o viverlo come una passione, e tifare la maglia a prescindere dai risultati. Sono tutte scelte legittime. 
ma non capisco fare i bandi pubblici annunciando il ritiro e poi continuare a scrivere ad ogni post che siamo ridicoli che facciamo schifo ecc ecc. capisco che smettere di seguire il Milan è una scelta dolorosa, ma o la di fa o non la si fa.
che detto tra noi, sospetto che se per sbaglio si dovesse vincere il derby, tutti quelli che hanno propositi di abbandonare sarebbero tutti qui a festeggiare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ognuno può dire quello che vuole, che ci si è stancati di seguire il Milan, o che lo si è seguito in A in B o C a prescindere dalle vittorie.
> tutte le posizioni sono legittime. Ma mi sembra un controsenso che si dice che si vuole abbandonare il Milan è poi scrivere 20 pagine di thread.
> oppure sento dire che chi continua è colpevole e non ha ambizione. Le vittorie dei club non si sono mai nella storia basate sull’ambizione dei tifosi. Per un secolo l’ambizione di dei tifosi di City e Chelsea(quelli veri non i trophy hunters) era quella di andare allo stadio e Vedere la partita. Anche il tifoso del Milan più filo societario che esiste, se potesse comprerebbe halaan, de bruyne ecc, me se la proprietà non vuole spendere ci fai poco.
> in questi giorni tutti i tifosi del Milan, dal più ottimasta a quello meno si sentono frustrati e scoraggiati.
> ...


Chi sputa e abbandona la nave oggi non si azzardi a tirare fuori la trombetta domani.
Il milan è una cosa seria.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ognuno può dire quello che vuole, che ci si è stancati di seguire il Milan, o che lo si è seguito in A in B o C a prescindere dalle vittorie.
> tutte le posizioni sono legittime. Ma mi sembra un controsenso che si dice che si vuole abbandonare il Milan è poi scrivere 20 pagine di thread.
> oppure sento dire che chi continua è colpevole e non ha ambizione. Le vittorie dei club non si sono mai nella storia basate sull’ambizione dei tifosi. Per un secolo l’ambizione di dei tifosi di City e Chelsea(quelli veri non i trophy hunters) era quella di andare allo stadio e Vedere la partita. Anche il tifoso del Milan più filo societario che esiste, se potesse comprerebbe halaan, de bruyne ecc, me se la proprietà non vuole spendere ci fai poco.
> in questi giorni tutti i tifosi del Milan, dal più ottimasta a quello meno si sentono frustrati e scoraggiati.
> ...


Eddai su era una battuta ci ho messo pure la faccina.. mamma mia

Ognuno tifa come pare.. l'importante, secondo me, è non mettersi a tifare "contro" del tipo sperare che Pioli faccia male cosi viene cacciato. Mi sembra ormai chiaro che non bisogna aspettarsi l'esonero di Pioli per sperare in Guardiola che tanto arriverà un peggio.

Io ho deciso di non prendermela più con nessun giocatore o altro, tanto non sono dei fenomeni sono buoni o giocatori mediocri che senso ha prendersela con loro? Fanno quello che possono di più non ci riescono è difficile capire? Alla fine ci hanno fatto sognare un po il profumo scudetto ed ora torniamo con i piedi per terra. Io ormai ho accettato il fatto che questa proprietà non si tornerà mai a vincere..prima lo si accetta meglio è


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2022)

Io lo dico quasi tutte le volte che perdiamo, per poi rimangiarmi puntualmente la parola la mattina seguente LOL. Lo so e mi ci prendo pure per il culo da solo ormai. E' impossibile rinunciarci, ed è giusto così.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 19 pagine possono bastare. Guarda le partite e tifa


Non me ne faccio una ragione, voglio 30 pagine


----------



## Manue (26 Gennaio 2022)

Non seguire più il Milan no, questo no. Sicuramente abbiamo morso che le altre hanno più ambizione di questa proprietà, perché anche se ci dicono che noi siamo quelli messi meglio coi conti, loro acquistano giocatori importanti e noi no.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non me ne faccio una ragione, *voglio 30 pagine*



Se continui con queste pretese ti cediamo a zero


----------



## DaveD (27 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Arrivare secondi è come arrivare ottavi, non significa nulla. Anche perché della CL ce ne facciamo ben poco dato che non investono e usciamo subito al girone.
> Il problema di sto Milan è una gestione alla "mal che vada".. non c'è un obiettivo comune, non c'è la voglia di misurarsi coi più forti,è quello che non mando giù. .poi per carità si vince e su perde,non contesto il fatto di perdere,ma della mancanza di ambizione



La Champions è lo spartiacque tra la mediocrità e l'eccellenza, tra la "povertà" e la ricchezza...è la cartina tornasole del calcio europeo. Non è importante, è FONDAMENTALE.

Se pensi che dobbiamo parteciparci solo per puntare alla vittoria allora aspetta e spera...senza uno sceicco o un Arnault sarà missione impossibile. 

Pensa che rosichiamo per Vlahovic o Gosens, snobbati dalle big europee. Nessuna squadra italiana al momento è attrezzata per provare a vincere la Champions League.


----------



## Milo (27 Gennaio 2022)

Non siamo morti, è tutta colpa dei traditori che se ne sono andati a 0, se non avevi da rimpiazzarli o andavano via prima al loro prezzo di vendita, gli investimenti per coprire i loro buchi li spendevi nei ruoli che mancavano da rinforzare.


----------



## Route66 (27 Gennaio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ognuno può dire quello che vuole, che ci si è stancati di seguire il Milan, o che lo si è seguito in A in B o C a prescindere dalle vittorie.
> tutte le posizioni sono legittime. Ma mi sembra un controsenso che si dice che si vuole abbandonare il Milan è poi scrivere 20 pagine di thread.
> oppure sento dire che chi continua è colpevole e non ha ambizione. Le vittorie dei club non si sono mai nella storia basate sull’ambizione dei tifosi. Per un secolo l’ambizione di dei tifosi di City e Chelsea(quelli veri non i trophy hunters) era quella di andare allo stadio e Vedere la partita. Anche il tifoso del Milan più filo societario che esiste, se potesse comprerebbe halaan, de bruyne ecc, me se la proprietà non vuole spendere ci fai poco.
> in questi giorni tutti i tifosi del Milan, dal più ottimasta a quello meno si sentono frustrati e scoraggiati.
> ...


Ieri dopo aver letto la solita valanga di pessime notizie, insulti, minacce e profezie funeste ho avuto questo strano pensiero in testa....
E se lo scudo non lo vincesse l'inda e la giuve non entrasse in C.L.?!
Non succede ma se succede......


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> La Champions è lo spartiacque tra la mediocrità e l'eccellenza, tra la "povertà" e la ricchezza...è la cartina tornasole del calcio europeo. Non è importante, è FONDAMENTALE.
> 
> Se pensi che dobbiamo parteciparci solo per puntare alla vittoria allora aspetta e spera...senza uno sceicco o un Arnault sarà missione impossibile.
> 
> Pensa che rosichiamo per Vlahovic o Gosens, snobbati dalle big europee. Nessuna squadra italiana al momento è attrezzata per provare a vincere la Champions League.


Oddio,l'inter per me potrebbe anche vincerla...ha una squadra che è un armata.nemmeno nel 2010 erano così forti. Un tritasassi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io ho una teoria ....
> Ad una crisi ( calcistica) più o meno lunga segue un effetto boomerang che porta a vette ancora più alte di quelle d'oro passate.
> Non dico che è scritto e pianificato a tavolino ma affossare un club vincente è traumaturgico per tifosi club e indotto.
> Bruci una generazione per azzerare tutto e poi rinasci dalle ceneri.
> ...


Io vorrei tanto l'azionariato popolare,se mi dicono "tirate fuori 1000 euro e vi prendiamo mbappe" gliene do anche 2000


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non siamo morti, è tutta colpa dei traditori che se ne sono andati a 0, se non avevi da rimpiazzarli o andavano via prima al loro prezzo di vendita, gli investimenti per coprire i loro buchi li spendevi nei ruoli che mancavano da rinforzare.


Lì è colpa degli incompetenti che non sanno rinnovare. ...i mancati rinnovi sono un danno enorme per la società,non è colpa della turca o di Donnarumma, ma dei fenomeni che pur di non tirare fuori un cent in più,rinunciano alla vendita con conseguente plusvalenza.


----------



## DaveD (27 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Oddio,l'inter per me potrebbe anche vincerla...ha una squadra che è un armata.nemmeno nel 2010 erano così forti. Un tritasassi.



Sei ironico...spero


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Gennaio 2022)

DaveD ha scritto:


> Sei ironico...spero


Eh vorrei esserlo,ma ci sono troppi brutti segnali. Spero tanto di sbagliarmi


----------



## El picinin (27 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Francamente di chi ha visto la serie b me ne frega il giusto,voglio vincere e basta, mi hanno ridotto a ragionare come un tifoso da fiorentina o Sassuolo, è quello che non reggo. Dobbiamo diventare migliori anche come tifosi. Se ci facciamo andar bene tutto perché "eh ma siamo stati in serie b" allora alzo le mani.


Eccomi qua,sono uno di quelli che la B la ha vista,non do patenti da tifoso,ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole,ma Io tiferei il Milan anche C, la vera fede non conosce categorie,ciò che distingue il tifoso e l emozione e la Maglia Rossonera me ne procura sempre.


----------

